# Ibrahimovic resta al Psg. Sfuma il ritorno al Milan.



## admin (16 Giugno 2015)

Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, Zlatan Ibrahimovic ha deciso di restare al Psg per un'altra stagione. 

Secondo quanto riporta Carlo Laudisa, il Milan è deluso ma resta alla finestra.


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Giugno 2015)

Aspetto conferme...poi voglio vedere cosa commentano quelli che lo vedevano già al Milan.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, Zlatan Ibrahimovic ha deciso di restare al Psg per un'altra stagione. Sfuma, dunque, il ritorno al Milan.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Stanno sfumando tutti uno ad uno ed intanto pensiamo a Boateng..


----------



## aleslash (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, Zlatan Ibrahimovic ha deciso di restare al Psg per un'altra stagione. Sfuma, dunque, il ritorno al Milan.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


Mi sembra molto strano


----------



## Principe (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, Zlatan Ibrahimovic ha deciso di restare al Psg per un'altra stagione. Sfuma, dunque, il ritorno al Milan.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Con che vantaggio per lui ? La cosa non mi convince .


----------



## Black (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, Zlatan Ibrahimovic ha deciso di restare al Psg per un'altra stagione. Sfuma, dunque, il ritorno al Milan.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.




ahi ahi brutta notizia. No ad Ibra, si a Boateng.... di J.Martinez non si sa più nulla. Sarò pessimista, ma ho un brutto presentimento....


----------



## Albijol (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, Zlatan Ibrahimovic ha deciso di restare al Psg per un'altra stagione. Sfuma, dunque, il ritorno al Milan.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Rinnovo a Abate e Rodrigo Ely tasse a Raiola per Ibra (cit.)


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Giugno 2015)

Non ne facciamo un dramma. La cosa più importante è prendere un attaccante forte e già l'abbiamo preso, ora rinforziamo gli altri reparti, specie la difesa + un Kondogbia a centrocampo.


----------



## kYMERA (16 Giugno 2015)

Bah non credo che questi della Gazzetta ne sappiano più di altri, secondo me non avrebbe senso la loro teoria. Meglio attendere e vedere come si evolve la situazione. Per me non è ancora finita.


----------



## admin (16 Giugno 2015)

Malissimo. Davvero male. 

Non poteva andare peggio.


----------



## siioca (16 Giugno 2015)

ecco...questo è Ibra.


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, Zlatan Ibrahimovic ha deciso di restare al Psg per un'altra stagione. Sfuma, dunque, il ritorno al Milan.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.





e ora su chi si ripiega ? 
possibilità di riaprire la trattativa ? tutte quelle manfrine di raiola erano solo per il rinnovo di abate ?


----------



## Blu71 (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, Zlatan Ibrahimovic ha deciso di restare al Psg per un'altra stagione. Sfuma, dunque, il ritorno al Milan.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Tutto tempo perso.


----------



## Hellscream (16 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Stanno sfumando tutti uno ad uno ed intanto pensiamo a Boateng..



L'UNICA società al mondo, dove per prendere un solo giocatore ci vogliono 3 mesi...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Giugno 2015)

Non mi strappo i capelli, è pur sempre un trentaquattrenne con un ingaggio spropositato. Con questo non ci voglio sputare su, perché Ibra avrebbe fatto maledettamente la differenza, però non ci puoi costruire su un progetto e ti saresti dovuto svenare per averlo, quindi mi aspetto che a questo punto vadano veramente a prendere Kondogbia e Hummels.


----------



## Andre96 (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, Zlatan Ibrahimovic ha deciso di restare al Psg per un'altra stagione. Sfuma, dunque, il ritorno al Milan.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Tutti troppo pessimisti...vedremo a luglio chi è arrivato e chi no.
E comunque Di Marzio ha appena detto che non si è deciso ancora niente


----------



## Principe (16 Giugno 2015)

Non ha alcun senso , tutti i segnali erano esattamente all' opposto . Credo che la gazzetta prenderà un granchio grande come una casa .


----------



## Marilson (16 Giugno 2015)

tenderei a non fidarmi della notizia


----------



## Lollo7zar (16 Giugno 2015)

Spero che alla fine gli si farà una piccola offerta e accetteranno di mandarlo via


----------



## aleslash (16 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Tutti troppo pessimisti...vedremo a luglio chi è arrivato e chi no.
> E comunque Di Marzio ha appena detto che non si è deciso ancora niente


Esatto, fin'ora ne parla solo gazzetta, quindi direi di non allarmarci più di tanto


----------



## medjai (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, Zlatan Ibrahimovic ha deciso di restare al Psg per un'altra stagione. Sfuma, dunque, il ritorno al Milan.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



L'importante è sapere di forma definitiva se viene da noi oppure se resta ma finire questa agonia.

E Io l'anno prossimo non lo voglio, ora o mai più.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2015)

Posso accettare questa.. qua, purtroppo, noi non ci possiamo fare niente. Se vuole rimanere là è perché il Milan non può garantirgli i soldi. Onestamente ad Ibra puoi dare tutto. Alla fine il suo stipendio si paga da solo tra sponsor. Oltre al fatto che hai garanzia CL e scudetto..

Ci fregano pure Kondo.

Galliani un didastro su tutti i fronti.


----------



## Smarx10 (16 Giugno 2015)

Quindi il Milan avrebbe rinnovato abate e comprato Ely per il nulla, e Galliani e Raiola si sono incontrati per mesi per niente? Dai ragazzi, aspettiamo qualcosa di più serio.


----------



## admin (16 Giugno 2015)

*Di Marzio: confermo che su Ibra i segnali sono negativi. *


----------



## medjai (16 Giugno 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Rinnovo a Abate e Rodrigo Ely tasse a Raiola per Ibra (cit.)



Questa è un'altra. Perche abbiamo acquistato Ely e rinovato Abate? Per me tutti e due fuori questo mercato se non arriva Ibra.


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Giugno 2015)

Se fosse vero, sarebbe la pietra tombale sulla prossima stagione, visto che questi non hanno la minima intenzione di spendere per centrocampo e difesa


----------



## Andre96 (16 Giugno 2015)

Di Marzio ha detto che per ora i segnali sono negativi ma non è deciso niente,anzi.


----------



## Ciachi (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: confermo che su Ibra i segnali sono negativi. *



.


----------



## kYMERA (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: confermo che su Ibra i segnali sono negativi. *



Solito teatrino, nessuna squadra tiene un giocatore che non vuole più giocare per quella squadra. O gli hanno offerto un aumento dell'ingaggio oppure a breve cambieranno le cose.


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: confermo che su Ibra i segnali sono negativi. *



A questo punto spero salti anche Jackson Martinez.

Con questa squadra attuale farebbe non meglio di Destro.


----------



## Principe (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: confermo che su Ibra i segnali sono negativi. *



Che stesse a Parigi allora , prendiamo uno giovane finalmente .


----------



## Hellscream (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: confermo che su Ibra i segnali sono negativi. *



Amen, è andato dai.. speriamo che prendano Kondo almeno... ma subito non tra 2 mesi


----------



## ed.vedder77 (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: confermo che su Ibra i segnali sono negativi. *


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Giugno 2015)

Secondo il sito della gazzetta, l'incontro con il presidente Al-Khelaifi è stato per aumentare il suo ingaggio e non si è parlato di cessione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: confermo che su Ibra i segnali sono negativi. *



Dal ritorno di Ibra al ritorno di Boateng.

Si torna ai vecchi tempi.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: confermo che su Ibra i segnali sono negativi. *



Ed intanto abbiamo rinnovato ad Abate e preso l'altro cesso dalla b.

Bravo condom


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: confermo che su Ibra i segnali sono negativi. *



Non ho detto nulla, tanto poi ti tacciano di negativo, pessimista ecc ecc... ma dal momento in cui rifiuti di cacciare soldi per comprarlo è normale che finisce così.... Galliani è il solito schifoso di sempre. Finchè resta quel mafioso, bravo solo a far braciate con i procuratori amici non saremo capaci di costruire NULLA


----------



## admin (16 Giugno 2015)

Delusione immensa.

Con Tamarroteng mi ci pulisco il ....


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: confermo che su Ibra i segnali sono negativi. *



c'è ancora tempo per prenderlo. Secondo me la trattativa andrà per le lunghe.Meglio per il momento pensare a kondogbia.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: confermo che su Ibra i segnali sono negativi. *



Pelato.


----------



## alcyppa (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: confermo che su Ibra i segnali sono negativi. *





Disastro.
Potete dire quello che volete sul "non mi strappo i capelli" o "meglio , così puntiamo su di un giovane" ma questo è un disastro.

Ibra è l'emblema dfel tornare grandi, dell'impegno, della personalità.
L'immagine di Ibra al Milan avrebbe anche aiutato il mercato e la nostra immagine in Europa (e in Asia, visto che bisogna pensare anche al merchandising).


----------



## siioca (16 Giugno 2015)

allora questi fantomatici 100 milioni per il mercato esistono?


----------



## Hellscream (16 Giugno 2015)

Notare comunque che FINORA sono state tutte parole... la grande squadra, il rilancio finora sono solo parole, dato che di ufficiale non c'è praticamente nulla...


----------



## Blu71 (16 Giugno 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Secondo il sito della gazzetta, l'incontro con il presidente Al-Khelaifi è stato per aumentare il suo ingaggio e non si è parlato di cessione.



...calciomercato.com poco fa diceva esattamente l'opposto.


----------



## rossonerodasempre (16 Giugno 2015)

mah.., io non capisco perchè comprano sempre attaccanti, devono puntare a rinforzare difesa e centrocampo!! Ibra secondo me non arriverà, questa settimana sarei contento se dovessero prendere ufficialmente Martinez e un buon difensore, ma la vedo dura.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Giugno 2015)

Io resto positivo, troppo strana la vicenda per finire così.


----------



## aleslash (16 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> c'è ancora tempo per prenderlo. Secondo me la trattativa andrà per le lunghe.Meglio per il momento pensare a kondogbia.


Esatto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...calciomercato.com poco fa diceva esattamente l'opposto.



Anche Di Marzio riporta che l'incontro è avvenuto per essere liberato, e il PSG si è incavolato non dando alcuna risposta.


----------



## Dexter (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, Zlatan Ibrahimovic ha deciso di restare al Psg per un'altra stagione. Sfuma, dunque, il ritorno al Milan.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Spendessero sti soldi a centrocampo allora. Kondogbia + un regista come si deve. Ibra, comunque, è troppo importante. Ti assicura la Champions.


----------



## hiei87 (16 Giugno 2015)

Sarei tanto curioso di sapere cosa si siano detti galliani e raiola mentre decidevano per il ritorno di Ely e il rinnovo di abate.
Inutile, anche coi soldi, galliani resta il cancro di questa società. Che poi soldi...finora non se n'è visto mezzo.
Dopo questa, possiamo abbandonare ogni sogno di gloria.


----------



## Litte2307 (16 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi la Gazza doce così, ma guardate cosa sostiene Sky. Non è tutto finito.


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...calciomercato.com poco fa diceva esattamente l'opposto.


Ma infatti. Lo stesso articolo della gazza non ha escluso dei ripensamenti estivi del giocatore. Per me, non finisce oggi la trattativa.


----------



## il condor (16 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...calciomercato.com poco fa diceva esattamente l'opposto.



io mi fido di più della Gazzetta e Di Marzio rispetto a calciomercato.com.


----------



## wfiesso (16 Giugno 2015)

siioca ha scritto:


> allora questi fantomatici 100 milioni per il mercato esistono?



a sto punto mi domando se ci sarà la cessione della minoranza


----------



## Hellscream (16 Giugno 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sarei tanto curioso di sapere cosa si siano detti galliani e raiola mentre decidevano per il ritorno di Ely e il rinnovo di abate.
> Inutile, anche coi soldi, galliani resta il cancro di questa società. *Che poi soldi...finora non se n'è visto mezzo.*
> Dopo questa, possiamo abbandonare ogni sogno di gloria.



Questa è la cosa preoccupante, finora sono state solo parole...


----------



## aleslash (16 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi la Gazza doce così, ma guardate cosa sostiene Sky. Non è tutto finito.



Troppo pessimismo, questi anni di delusioni vi hanno annebbiato un po' troppo, pensate che ci vuole un giorno per fare un'operazione come Ibrahimovic?


----------



## admin (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, Zlatan Ibrahimovic ha deciso di restare al Psg per un'altra stagione.
> 
> Secondo quanto riporta Carlo Laudisa, il Milan è deluso ma resta alla finestra.



up


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (16 Giugno 2015)

calmiamoci.... Sarà una luuuuunga estate.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: confermo che su Ibra i segnali sono negativi. *



Sono un uomo distrutto


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: confermo che su Ibra i segnali sono negativi. *



Amen il milan va avanti. Un passo alla volta torniamo in Europa e torneranno i campioni.


----------



## Alberto (16 Giugno 2015)

Praticamente dalle notizie che arrivano, Ibra è quasi sfumato, per Kondo si è inserita l'Arsenal e il Milan potrebbe ripiegare su Imbula, di Martinez non si sa ancora nulla (con i medici che dovevano partire per le visite mediche e non mi sembra siano partiti..), le cene ad Arcore (come i famosi summit dello scorso anno...)... mmmhhhh mi puzza di bruciato...


----------



## Blu71 (16 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo SkySport Ibra avrebbe chiesto di essere liberato ed PSG, che non l'avrebbe presa bene, valuterà la richiesta. *


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anche Di Marzio riporta che l'incontro è avvenuto per essere liberato, e il PSG si è incavolato non dando alcuna risposta.



Ma infatti credo sia così. Il problema è di qualcuno che a forza di tangenti e bidoni non trova i soldi per pagare il cartellino.


----------



## MissRossonera (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, Zlatan Ibrahimovic ha deciso di restare al Psg per un'altra stagione. Sfuma, dunque, il ritorno al Milan.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Mi spiegate com'è che solo in questa squadra le trattative durano secoli e finiscono in un nulla di fatto? E il bello è che stavolta i soldi ci sono! Questo fantomatico mercato importante quando lo faranno,ad agosto? Ad oggi tutte le belle parole sul rilancio sono ancora tali. Io sarò anche un po' pessimista per natura,ma qua le cose non è che invogliano ad essere positivi...


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, Zlatan Ibrahimovic ha deciso di restare al Psg per un'altra stagione. Sfuma, dunque, il ritorno al Milan.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


L'estate è lunga. Non credo la vicenza si chiuda qua....



MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Aspetto conferme...poi voglio vedere cosa commentano quelli che lo vedevano già al Milan.


L'unica conferma sono i lamenti di molti in ogni topics. Una cosa insopportabile e siamo al 16 Giugno.
Ps: Martinez è preso, pure l'agente l'ha detto. Il tafazzismo qui è inutile


----------



## aleslash (16 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo SkySport Ibra avrebbe chiesto di essere liberato ed PSG, che non l'avrebbe presa bene, valuterà la richiesta. *


Non pensate sia finita qui


----------



## Blu71 (16 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Non pensate sia finita qui



...la telenovela continua


----------



## Hellscream (16 Giugno 2015)

missrossonera ha scritto:


> mi spiegate com'è che solo in questa squadra le trattative durano secoli e finiscono in un nulla di fatto? E il bello è che stavolta i soldi ci sono! Questo fantomatico mercato importante quando lo faranno,ad agosto? Ad oggi tutte le belle parole sul rilancio sono ancora tali. Io sarò anche un po' pessimista per natura,ma qua le cose non è che invogliano ad essere positivi...



this.


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo SkySport Ibra avrebbe chiesto di essere liberato ed PSG, che non l'avrebbe presa bene, valuterà la richiesta. *



come dicevo...inutile aspettarsi risvolti in 2 giorni. Questa è la classica trattativa che andrà per le lunghe. Raiola ci lavorerà. Ricordo che ibra andò via dal barça negli ultimi giorni di mercato....Non è il classico giocatore che lo sposti facilmente.


----------



## aleslash (16 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...la telenovela continua



Il calciomercato finisce il 31, c'è tempo


----------



## ed.vedder77 (16 Giugno 2015)

Quanto vale ibra???20 milioni!!??. E metteteli dove serve!!!!rinnovi e acquisti alla cavolo!abate ely boateng.ma per favore!!!
Lui ë l unico che ti cambia la squadra,l unico che non ti costa centinaia di milioni come un Messi o un Ronaldo,l unico che possiamo permetterci!!il gallo é meglio si svegli !


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo SkySport Ibra avrebbe chiesto di essere liberato ed PSG, che non l'avrebbe presa bene, valuterà la richiesta. *



Ovvio non sia finita qua. Questa è la classica trattativa di fine Agosto. Quelle da chiudere al più presto sono altre.


----------



## Principe (16 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo SkySport Ibra avrebbe chiesto di essere liberato ed PSG, che non l'avrebbe presa bene, valuterà la richiesta. *



Se Galliani fosse stato normale sarebbe andato a trattare lui per acquisire il cartellino . Lo sceicco è arrabbiato perché giustamente i contratti si rispettano .


----------



## il condor (16 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo SkySport Ibra avrebbe chiesto di essere liberato ed PSG, che non l'avrebbe presa bene, valuterà la richiesta. *



Ma è Ibra che non vuole andare via o è il Psg che non cederlo o fargli rescindere il contratto??
Prima sky dice una cosa e poi ne dice un'altra?


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo SkySport Ibra avrebbe chiesto di essere liberato ed PSG, che non l'avrebbe presa bene, valuterà la richiesta. *



Ma sganciate la grana!!! Società vergognosa. solo noi si deve elemosinare tutto. Sono stufo di fare ste figure di m... DISGUSTO TOTALE


----------



## Blu71 (16 Giugno 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ovvio non sia finita qua. Questa è la classica trattativa di fine Agosto. Quelle da chiudere al più presto sono altre.



...penso anche io che non sia finita qui. Se Ibra davvero vuole andare via alla fine andrà via.


----------



## hiei87 (16 Giugno 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Questa è la cosa preoccupante, finora sono state solo parole...



E già una società seria di parole ne fa poche. Avete per caso sentito Marotta in questi giorni parlare di Dybala, Khedira e Mandzukic? Eppure due li hanno già ufficializzati, l'altro quasi.
Conoscendo i nostri polli, c'è da preoccuparsi.
Tornando su Ibra, è palese a questo punto che l'incontro sia stato fatto per il rinnovo. Non è che si fa un incontro del genere con come alternative rinnovo o rescissione. Ci hanno usati al massimo come "minaccia", un po' come ha fatto Dani Alves.
La cosa inquietante è che mi risulta difficile pensare che galliani non fosse al corrente di tutto, a maggior ragione dopo i malaffari portati a termine con raiola nelle ultime settimane, due quali adesso andrebbe trovata una spiegazione logica e razionale.
E, se invece non ne fosse stato al corrente, sarebbe due volte pollo per essersi fatto prendere in giro.
Ora voglio vedere chi sarà il prossimo nome da far annusare a noi tifosi.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (16 Giugno 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Se Galliani fosse stato normale sarebbe andato a trattare lui per acquisire il cartellino . Lo sceicco è arrabbiato perché giustamente i contratti si rispettano .



.


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Ma è Ibra che non vuole andare via o è il Psg che non cederlo o fargli rescindere il contratto??
> Prima sky dice una cosa e poi ne dice un'altra?



il psg che non vorrebbe cederlo. Lui ha chiesto di lasciarlo partire.


----------



## Andre96 (16 Giugno 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> L'estate è lunga. Non credo la vicenza si chiuda qua....
> 
> 
> L'unica conferma sono i lamenti di molti in ogni topics. Una cosa insopportabile e siamo al 16 Giugno.
> Ps: Martinez è preso, pure l'agente l'ha detto. Il tafazzismo qui è inutile



STRAQUOTO
Non nego di non lamentarmi mai ma quì si esagera. Per Ibra non è affatto chiuso e come facciamo a sapere che non arriveranno Kondogbia e altri top player? Aspettiamo,sicuramente se ci lamentiamo a caso non cambiano le cose,dubito Galliani legga il forum...


----------



## Casnop (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, Zlatan Ibrahimovic ha deciso di restare al Psg per un'altra stagione.
> 
> Secondo quanto riporta Carlo Laudisa, il Milan è deluso ma resta alla finestra.


Continua. Senza accordo per la risoluzione né per il rinnovo il vero sconfitto stasera è il PSG. Un Ibrahimovic senza contratto e senza prospettive è quanto di peggio possa immaginarsi. Una iattura per club e squadra. Non finisce così, certamente non finisce subito.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Ma è Ibra che non vuole andare via o è il Psg che non cederlo o fargli rescindere il contratto??
> Prima sky dice una cosa e poi ne dice un'altra?



Ne sanno meno di noi. Non ci resta che attendere.


----------



## kYMERA (16 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo SkySport Ibra avrebbe chiesto di essere liberato ed PSG, che non l'avrebbe presa bene, valuterà la richiesta. *



La gente dimentica che siamo al 16 giugno. L'estate è lunga, Ibra già si è mosso. Non gli hanno dato una risposta secondo SKY, sappiamo solo che sono incazzati. Sicuramente prima di far partire uno come Ibra devono trovare un sostituto. Bisogna attendere, qui volete Hummels Kondogbia Ibrahimovic e Martinez tutti al 17 giugno pronti per essere ufficializzati e presentati a Casa Milan. Date tempo, se Ibra vuole venire al Milan non c'è fretta.


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Giugno 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> E già una società seria di parole ne fa poche. Avete per caso sentito Marotta in questi giorni parlare di Dybala, Khedira e Mandzukic? Eppure due li hanno già ufficializzati, l'altro quasi.
> Conoscendo i nostri polli, c'è da preoccuparsi.
> Tornando su Ibra, è palese a questo punto che l'incontro sia stato fatto per il rinnovo. Non è che si fa un incontro del genere con come alternative rinnovo o rescissione. Ci hanno usati al massimo come "minaccia", un po' come ha fatto Dani Alves.
> La cosa inquietante è che mi risulta difficile pensare che galliani non fosse al corrente di tutto, a maggior ragione dopo i malaffari portati a termine con raiola nelle ultime settimane, due quali adesso andrebbe trovata una spiegazione logica e razionale.
> ...



siamo al 16 giugno. Da qui alla fine sai quante ne sentirai? la rovina sono i giornalisti. Comunque è ancora presto per dire che è chiusa. In ogni caso una cosa è certa, ibra ha chiesto la rescissione.


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Continua. Senza accordo per la risoluzione né per il rinnovo il vero sconfitto stasera è il PSG. Un Ibrahimovic senza contratto e senza prospettive è quanto di peggio possa immaginarsi. Una iattura per club e squadra. Non finisce così, certamente non finisce subito.



questa società ha esaurito ogni credito da anni. Ogni dettaglio sbagliato è doveroso rinfacciarglielo vomitandogli addosso tutta la rabbia repressa


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Giugno 2015)

Sinceramente tutti fino a ieri parlavano di ottimismo oggi no,se le premesse erano quelle di ieri,ovvero di Ibra che vuole andare via,del PSG non dava problemi. Oggi cambia tutto.
le grandi squadre non si fanno in 2 settimane. Do fiducia fino a luglio,ma indubbiamente Galliani ci colpa con i suoi soliti metodi antiquati. Un DS serio avrebbe già ufficializzato JM...
tuttavia giudicherò a luglio inoltrato,si saranno capite tante cose.
Per Ibra,per me può anche arrivare ad agosto. Ste trattative con rescissioni,indennizzi soprattutto con cifre grosse non si concludono mai subito. Segnatevi che nei prossimi giorni uscirà la notizia di Ibra che vuole andare via a zero e vorrà pure una buonuscita dal PSG che non gli vorrà dare. O che il psg non lo cede gratis.


----------



## il condor (16 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> il psg che non vorrebbe cederlo. Lui ha chiesto di lasciarlo partire.



Se vogliono i 15mln e il condom vuole Ibra prende e stacca l'assegno. se il budget c'è e un giocatore ti interessa usi i soldi.


----------



## Aron (16 Giugno 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Mi spiegate com'è che solo in questa squadra le trattative durano secoli e finiscono in un nulla di fatto? E il bello è che stavolta i soldi ci sono! Questo fantomatico mercato importante quando lo faranno,ad agosto? Ad oggi tutte le belle parole sul rilancio sono ancora tali. Io sarò anche un po' pessimista per natura,ma qua le cose non è che invogliano ad essere positivi...



Se si può evitare di spendere per il cartellino, perchè non provarci?
Il Milan e Ibra ci hanno provato a chiedere la risoluzione, ma il PSG vuole i soldi. Come prevedebile.
Se non altro questo tentativo potrebbe ammorbidire le richieste del PSG.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Giugno 2015)

Sportitalia parla di "fumata grigia".
Tutto da vedere insomma.


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Se vogliono i 15mln e il condom vuole Ibra prende e stacca l'assegno. se il budget c'è e un giocatore ti interessa usi i soldi.



l'operazione ibra non costa 15 mln, ma verrebbe a costare circa 50 mln e passa. Se c'è la possibilità che venga liberato gratis o con un minimo indennizzo perché non provarci? non è che se si hanno soldi vanno gettati dalla finestra.


----------



## Sanchez (16 Giugno 2015)

Ma non era già nostro?  altro che Scudetto, questi vanno appresso a Ely e Boateng


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Giugno 2015)

*SportMediaset: Lo svedese ha chiesto un ritocco salariale. Non ha chiesto nè di essere ceduto, nè di rescindere il contratto.
Ipotesi Milan fredda.*


----------



## Alberto (16 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sportitalia parla di "fumata grigia".
> Tutto da vedere insomma.



Stavo ascoltando anche io, Pedullà parla di fumata grigia tendente al nero, ma secondo lui non è sicuro che sia tutto saltato, tendendo però a ribadire che si tratta di fumata grigia tendente al nero...


----------



## de sica (16 Giugno 2015)

Comunque si respira un pessimismo qui dentro.. mamma mia. Fatevi una camomilla regà


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *SportMediaset: Lo svedese ha chiesto un ritocco salariale. Non ha chiesto nè di essere ceduto, nè di rescindere il contratto.
> Ipotesi Milan fredda.*



Ho la sensazione che non sappia nessuno niente. Se veramente ci fosse stata una risposta definitiva tutti sarebbero stati concordi. Qui ognuno la spara. MEglio così.


----------



## Therealsalva (16 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> STRAQUOTO
> Non nego di non lamentarmi mai ma quì si esagera. Per Ibra non è affatto chiuso e come facciamo a sapere che non arriveranno Kondogbia e altri top player? Aspettiamo,sicuramente se ci lamentiamo a caso non cambiano le cose,dubito Galliani legga il forum...



Hai ragionissima! E oltretutto io non credo che senza Ibra finisca tutto, cioè, comunque abbiamo praticamente (è finita si dice alla fine) preso Jackson Martinez, che non è propriamente un brodo alla Matri, stiamo trattando giocatori di un certo livello... (Anche se non arrivasse Kondogbia, che è fortissimo, Imbula in coppia con Mendy non sarebbero gli ultimi disperati per la strada, son due giocatori che il Milan recente si sogna) Se riuscissimo a prendere un paio di centrocampisti FORTI ed un centrale tipo Hummels basterebbe solo qualche ritocco (tipo qualche Luiz Adriano, Baselli, Bertolacci ecc.) per poter lottare ALMENO per il secondo posto. Ibra, per quanto lo adori, non è il progetto.


----------



## il condor (16 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> l'operazione ibra non costa 15 mln, ma verrebbe a costare circa 50 mln e passa. Se c'è la possibilità che venga liberato gratis o con un minimo indennizzo perché non provarci? non è che se si hanno soldi vanno gettati dalla finestra.



va bene fare un tentativo ma così rischi anche che il psg si mette di traverso e allora ciao. Stiamo parlando di Ibra non è che stiamo parlando di Eder o Okaka.


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, Zlatan Ibrahimovic ha deciso di restare al Psg per un'altra stagione.
> 
> Secondo quanto riporta Carlo Laudisa, il Milan è deluso ma resta alla finestra.


Mi dispiace in parte, perché a me i ritorni spaventano tantissimo. Di certo, viste le ultime annate, non siamo nella condizione per sminuire la presenza di un giocatore del suo calibro in squadra (nonostante l'età), ma mi attirano di più gli altri obiettivi, sperando che si concretizzino e che non restino solo delle voci per ingannarci ancora un altro.


----------



## kYMERA (16 Giugno 2015)

A questo punto andiamo su Cavani.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (16 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *SportMediaset: Lo svedese ha chiesto un ritocco salariale. Non ha chiesto nè di essere ceduto, nè di rescindere il contratto.
> Ipotesi Milan fredda.*



Oggi il milan era ottimista.,,,significa che sapeva quale fosse l'argomento del summit con lo sceicco...non certo un rinnovo.
Penso sia più veritiera l opzione della risoluzione del contratto....anche perché lo confermava anche la stampa locale.vediamo...
Per me se fanno un prezzo,che non può essere più di 20 mil ibra é da prendere assolutamente .rinuncio a qualcuno ma a lui mai


----------



## Aron (16 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *SportMediaset: Lo svedese ha chiesto un ritocco salariale. Non ha chiesto nè di essere ceduto, nè di rescindere il contratto.
> Ipotesi Milan fredda.*



Credibile che un 34enne chieda un ritocco dell'ingaggio verso l'alto.  
O meglio, credibile che lo chieda con intenzioni trasparenti, e non per andare in rottura con la società proprietaria del cartellino.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *SportMediaset: Lo svedese ha chiesto un ritocco salariale. Non ha chiesto nè di essere ceduto, nè di rescindere il contratto.
> Ipotesi Milan fredda.*



Di Marzio dice tutt'altro. Stiamo messi bene.


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Giugno 2015)

Cominciano le delusioni. Onestamente sembrava davvero fatta. Ci credevamo praticamente tutti. Forse colpa dei giornali che lo davano già al milan. Mi sa che di tutte le notizie l unica attendibile era la dichiarazione di Ibra di qualche giorno fa. Fine dei giochi


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> va bene fare un tentativo ma così rischi anche che il psg si mette di traverso e allora ciao. Stiamo parlando di Ibra non è che stiamo parlando di Eder o Okaka.



per il momento è ibra che ha chiesto la risoluzione, quindi il milan non c'entra niente. Poi si vedrà. In ogni caso, si parliamo di un grandissimo, ma che ha 34 anni. 50 mln e passa per un 34enne non sono bruscolini. Sei consapevole che con quella cifra ci prendi due giocatori di grande prospettiva? tipo kondogbia e un altro random.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Giugno 2015)

Adesso SportMediaset ha cambiato ancora in peggio e riporta la news esatta della Gazzetta, cioè che resta un altro anno al PSG.

Boh, impossibile starci dietro


----------



## Blu71 (16 Giugno 2015)

*Di Marzio: Ibra ha chiesto al PSG di prendere in considerazione un suo addio con la risoluzione o un indennizzo.*


----------



## bmb (16 Giugno 2015)

Non vedo cosa possiamo farci. E' un giocatore sotto contratto col PSG, se non lo svincolano c'è poco da prendersela con qualcuno.


----------



## markjordan (16 Giugno 2015)

se lo sceicco non vuole e' inutile
ma
vediamo ad agosto , sempre pensato che sara' lunga senza sostituto


----------



## il condor (16 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> per il momento è ibra che ha chiesto la risoluzione, quindi il milan non c'entra niente. Poi si vedrà. In ogni caso, si parliamo di un grandissimo, ma che ha 34 anni. 50 mln e passa per un 34enne non sono bruscolini. Sei consapevole che con quella cifra ci prendi due giocatori di grande prospettiva? tipo kondogbia e un altro random.



secondo altre fonti Ibra non ha chiesto la risoluzione ma un leggero aumento oppure rimane ad onorare il contratto. Qui ognuno spara la sua. ok che l'operazione è importante ma allora il condom quei 50mln bisogna che li usa perchè gli altri non aspettano.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Giugno 2015)

L unico da ascoltare è Di Marzio tutti gli altri siti compresi sono solo fuffa


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Ibra ha chiesto al PSG di prendere in considerazione un suo addio con la risoluzione o un indennizzo.*


Ma lol ognuno spara una cosa diversa.


----------



## Dany20 (17 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Ibra ha chiesto al PSG di prendere in considerazione un suo addio con la risoluzione o un indennizzo.*


Chi dice che vuole restare, chi dice che vuole andare via. Onestamente credo solo a Di Marzio. Speriamo bene.


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> secondo altre fonti Ibra non ha chiesto la risoluzione ma un leggero aumento oppure rimane ad onorare il contratto. Qui ognuno spara la sua. ok che l'operazione è importante ma allora il condom quei 50mln bisogna che li usa perchè gli altri non aspettano.



io direi di non fasciarci la testa. Non è un operazione facile. E' la classica trattativa che si protrae per le lunghe, e si può sbloccare o chiudere improvvisamente e più volte. C'è tempo da qui al 31 per portarlo a casa.


----------



## Shevchenko (17 Giugno 2015)

Non ci credo ragazzi non ci credo per niente.Non resterà al PSG.Andrà via...Non fatevi fregare da quei poveri giornalai da 4 soldi.
Ibra ha solo discusso della buonauscita e basta.Non resta al PSG.


----------



## Aron (17 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non vedo cosa possiamo farci. E' un giocatore sotto contratto col PSG, se non lo svincolano c'è poco da prendersela con qualcuno.



Io credo che Ibra sarà già al Milan per il primo giorno di ritiro.
Si è discusso della rescissione. Il PSG non ne vuol sapere di rescissione? Ok, allora il Milan sborserà per il cartellino.
Era uno scenario possibilissimo. Anzi, era quello che andava per la maggiore. L'idea di chiedere la rescisssione è stata una cosa recente.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (17 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *SportMediaset: Lo svedese ha chiesto un ritocco salariale. Non ha chiesto nè di essere ceduto, nè di rescindere il contratto.
> Ipotesi Milan fredda.*



Sport mediaset comunque non ë cosi affidabile ...per il Milan scrive pellegatti ..
Meglio di Marzio


----------



## Aron (17 Giugno 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Chi dice che vuole restare, chi dice che vuole andare via. Onestamente credo solo a Di Marzio. Speriamo bene.



Mai visto Ibra restare in un club controvoglia.
Anche col PSG sarà lo stesso.


----------



## il condor (17 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Ibra ha chiesto al PSG di prendere in considerazione un suo addio con la risoluzione o un indennizzo.*



Di Marzio io punto una fiche su di te. Non farmi ricredere sul tuo operato.


----------



## MissRossonera (17 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Se si può evitare di spendere per il cartellino, perchè non provarci?
> Il Milan e Ibra ci hanno provato a chiedere la risoluzione, ma il PSG vuole i soldi. Come prevedebile.
> Se non altro questo tentativo potrebbe ammorbidire le richieste del PSG.



Beh,si poteva intuire che non lo dessero via gratis,come hai detto tu stesso. Ma alla fin fine,sarò sincera,a me interessa relativamente di Ibra,perchè vorrei che si prendessero giocatori forti (almeno due) a centrocampo e magari almeno un centrale buono. Se Ibra vorrà venire potrà pure essere la ciliegina sulla torta ad agosto,ma non essendo uno su cui puoi basare un progetto di ricostruzione a lungo termine non deve essere lui quello da bloccare subito.
Spero più che altro che questo tentativo non abbia fatto sì che il PSG si impunti per farci un dispetto,quello sì. Ma detto ciò,se lo vuoi,appurato che vogliono i soldi,li tiri fuori,vai lì e lo prendi,stop.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (17 Giugno 2015)

Convintissimo del suo ritorno, per vari motivi

1) Per Ibra parla la storia. Si è sempre trasferito quando ha voluto cambiare squadra.
2) Checché se ne dica, al PSG farebbe comodo risparmiare i soldi del suo ingaggio, visto che ha 34 anni, è in scadenza e loro sono sotto FPF
3) È chiaro che c'è incompatibilità tra lui e Cavani, ed al PSG conviene di più puntare sul Matador


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2015)

su skysport adesso hanno abbassato il tiro. Parlano di indiscrezioni, non filtra ottimismo, ma non hanno fonti sicure e ufficiali. Da quello che ho capito ( dato che hanno fatto vedere l'immagine di twitter del marsal qatar) si rifanno a indiscrezioni di fonti qatariote. Quindi brancolano nel buio un pò tutti.


----------



## siioca (17 Giugno 2015)

Come dicono, Ibra ha chiesto di andare via con un indennizzo e svincolarsi, il psg gli ha risposto che non lo lascia partire se il milan non lo paga


----------



## markjordan (17 Giugno 2015)

a sportmediaset son in pratica tutti interisti


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Ibra ha chiesto al PSG di prendere in considerazione un suo addio con la risoluzione o un indennizzo.*


Ma se questi non vogliono rescindere, che aspettiamo a pagargli quanto chiedono e a prenderlo anche adesso?
Quanto mai chiederebbero per il suo cartellino? Non penso oltre i 15 milioni.


----------



## Iblahimovic (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, Zlatan Ibrahimovic ha deciso di restare al Psg per un'altra stagione.
> 
> Secondo quanto riporta Carlo Laudisa, il Milan è deluso ma resta alla finestra.



Alternative?


----------



## Andre96 (17 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> su skysport adesso hanno abbassato il tiro. Parlano di indiscrezioni, non filtra ottimismo, ma non hanno fonti sicure e ufficiali. Da quello che ho capito ( dato che hanno fatto vedere l'immagine di twitter del marsal qatar) si rifanno a indiscrezioni di fonti qatariote. Quindi brancolano nel buio un pò tutti.



Come immaginavo,questi non ne sanno niente,vedremo domani che succede...che poi il fatto che le notizie siano sucite sulle 23 (24 a Doha) è una cosa sospetta...il summit sarà finito da ore e solo ora guarda caso tutti hanno "notizie" e pure diverse.


----------



## Shevchenko (17 Giugno 2015)

Ibra andrà via.Non sta al PSG non ha senso...Non abbiate paura fidatevi di zlatan


----------



## osvaldobusatti (17 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Ibra ha chiesto al PSG di prendere in considerazione un suo addio con la risoluzione o un indennizzo.*



Se abbiamo problemi noi a trovare il sostituto di Ibra, altrettanto vale per il PSG. 
Quanto meno non era da mettere in conto che accettassero supinamente una richiesta di rescissione e poi si mettessero alla ricerca di un sostituto. Diamo loro il tempo di trovarlo senza il clamore che servirebbe solo a fare aumentare i prezzi. Da loro non c'è un Galliani che tratta con la banda d'Affori dietro le spalle, fanno le cose con discrezione.
A mio parere, il discorso non è ancora definitivamente chiuso.


----------



## bmb (17 Giugno 2015)

Non ha senso che non ci siano notizie ufficiali dopo DIECI ore dall'inizio dell'incontro. Non c'è niente di deciso, altrimenti si saprebbe tutto.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (17 Giugno 2015)

Iblahimovic ha scritto:


> Alternative?



Cristiano Ronaldo o Messi...
Come ibra no c'è nessuno.
Avrei preferito lui a martinez e con il prossimo anno con il posto champions sicuro avrei preso un campione,tipo cavani o benzema...


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *SportMediaset: Lo svedese ha chiesto un ritocco salariale. Non ha chiesto nè di essere ceduto, nè di rescindere il contratto.
> Ipotesi Milan fredda.*



Se non arriva Ibra, ci sarà da ridere sull'ingaggio di Ely e sul rinnovo QUADRIENNALE ad Abate. Tasse Ibra? Tasse Galliani...
Almeno ci eviti il disgusto del ritorno di Boateng. Sarebbe roba da mettersi le dita in gola e vomitare nel water per lo schifo.

Comunque altro che non strapparsi i capelli se non arriva. Ibra deve venire senza se e senza ma. Forse avete dimenticato chi è Zlatan Ibrahimovic e cosa significa giocare un campionato con uno come lui in squadra.
Soprattutto Ibra non ha alternative sul mercato. Sia a livello tecnico (parliamo di giocatori inarrivabili anche con 100 milioni) sia a livello economico (dato che il Milan puntava a prenderlo a zero).

Comunque, se ci sono i soldi e l'emiro non molla... estiquaatsi, andassero a Parigi e gli pagassero il cartellino. O l'indennizzo per svincolarlo. Io non mi fido di Galliani, nemmeno un po'. Dei soldi però mi fido, ci sono, e quindi li cacciassero.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Giugno 2015)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Convintissimo del suo ritorno, per vari motivi
> 
> 1) Per Ibra parla la storia. Si è sempre trasferito quando ha voluto cambiare squadra.
> 2) Checché se ne dica, al PSG farebbe comodo risparmiare i soldi del suo ingaggio, visto che ha 34 anni, è in scadenza e loro sono sotto FPF
> 3) È chiaro che c'è incompatibilità tra lui e Cavani, ed al PSG conviene di più puntare sul Matador



Aggiungi che i Francesi non lo possono vedere e viceversa.

Però se penso al lato sportivo, Ibra perché deve lasciare una squadra molto più forte e ricca come il PSG per venire in un Milan da ricostruire (e per di più abbassandosi lo stipendio)?


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo SkySport Ibra avrebbe chiesto di essere liberato ed PSG, che non l'avrebbe presa bene, valuterà la richiesta. *



Deve partire Galliani, altro che matrimonio


----------



## ed.vedder77 (17 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Aggiungi che i Francesi non lo possono vedere e viceversa.
> 
> Però se penso al lato sportivo, Ibra perché deve lasciare una squadra molto più forte e ricca come il PSG per venire in un Milan da ricostruire (e per di più abbassandosi lo stipendio)?



Per la famiglia .lo ha detto lui stesso.perche per lui ë la priorità.
È la moglie vuole Milano.
Lo devono lasciare e ce lo devono,dopo il pacco regalo,pagato una miseria a mio parere,di tre anni fa..


----------



## Blu71 (17 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo Pedullà c'è stata una fumata grigia tendente al nero. Ibrahimovic non è felice ed ha chiesto di essere liberato ma il PSG non ha accettato. Sempre secondo Pedullà c'è da aspettare.*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Giugno 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Per la famiglia .lo ha detto lui stesso.perche per lui ë la priorità.
> È la moglie vuole Milano.
> Lo devono lasciare e ce lo devono,dopo il pacco regalo,pagato una miseria a mio parere,di tre anni fa..



Speriamo bene.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedullà c'è stata una fumata grigia tendente al nero. Ibrahimovic non è felice ed ha chiesto di essere liberato ma il PSG non ha accettato. Sempre secondo Pedullà c'è da aspettare.*



Bene


----------



## medjai (17 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedullà c'è stata una fumata grigia tendente al nero. Ibrahimovic non è felice ed ha chiesto di essere liberato ma il PSG non ha accettato. Sempre secondo Pedullà c'è da aspettare.*



L'importante è sapere la volontà d'Ibra. Perche se Ibra vuo andarsene, lo fa


----------



## Casnop (17 Giugno 2015)

Il niente di fatto non conviene al PSG, che a questo punto deve allungare il contratto al giocatore, che sarebbe senz'altro condizionato dal non avere un accordo in mano per la stagione successiva. La novità di stasera è che Ibra potrebbe andare solo a seguito di una cessione onerosa del contratto, che il club parigino pretenderebbe in ogni caso. Ora tocca al Milan formulare una offerta al PSG alle condizioni apprese stasera. L'affare si farà, ma non gratis di cartellino.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Giugno 2015)

Se proprio vogliamo attaccarci a ogni minima speranza... anche l'articolo della Gazzetta, che è in assoluto il più negativo di tutti, dice " per il momento" e "salvo ripensamenti estivi"...


----------



## Juventino30 (17 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Se abbiamo problemi noi a trovare il sostituto di Ibra, altrettanto vale per il PSG.
> Quanto meno non era da mettere in conto che accettassero supinamente una richiesta di rescissione e poi si mettessero alla ricerca di un sostituto. Diamo loro il tempo di trovarlo senza il clamore che servirebbe solo a fare aumentare i prezzi. Da loro non c'è un Galliani che tratta con la banda d'Affori dietro le spalle, fanno le cose con discrezione.
> A mio parere, il discorso non è ancora definitivamente chiuso.



Ma non deve esserci nessuna notizia ufficiale se non va in un'altra squadra. Lui onora il suo ultimo anno di contratto, e questo è tutto. Il contratto è già in essere, quindi non servono annunci o altro.


----------



## diavolo (17 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedullà c'è stata una fumata grigia tendente al nero. Ibrahimovic non è felice ed ha chiesto di essere liberato ma il PSG non ha accettato. Sempre secondo Pedullà c'è da aspettare.*



Potrebbe svincolarsi tramite l'art.17?


----------



## Principe (17 Giugno 2015)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Potrebbe svincolarsi tramite l'art.17?



Assokutamente si ma tra grandi club c'è un gentleman aggrement per non usare quell' articolo .


----------



## cris (17 Giugno 2015)

Vediamo, non son pessimista ancora. Il pizzaiolo ha sempre l'asso nella manica.


----------



## Petrecte (17 Giugno 2015)

Ecco ora rimarremo alla finestra fino al 31/8 .... poi via di bidoni dall'amico Preziosi .... e tutti a percularci ....


----------



## ed.vedder77 (17 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Il niente di fatto non conviene al PSG, che a questo punto deve allungare il contratto al giocatore, che sarebbe senz'altro condizionato dal non avere un accordo in mano per la stagione successiva. La novità di stasera è che Ibra potrebbe andare solo a seguito di una cessione onerosa del contratto, che il club parigino pretenderebbe in ogni caso. Ora tocca al Milan formulare una offerta al PSG alle condizioni apprese stasera. L'affare si farà, ma non gratis di cartellino.



Pure secondo me...e sarebbe pure giusto da un lato.10 milioni max dato che noi lo abbiamo regalato a 20


----------



## Aragorn (17 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo SkySport Ibra avrebbe chiesto di essere liberato ed PSG, che non l'avrebbe presa bene, valuterà la richiesta. *



Non ho letto le restanti 14 pagine del thread, ma posso immaginare il clima. Siamo al 17 giugno, direi che è un po' presto per emettere sentenze sia nel bene che nel male. Nel calciomercato si sa, ci sono giorni in cui ci sono tante belle notizie e altri in cui sono una più brutta dell'altra.


----------



## kasta86 (17 Giugno 2015)

[MENTION=2046]kasta86[/MENTION] lascia perdere queste "notizie" e queste "fonti".


----------



## kYMERA (17 Giugno 2015)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Potrebbe svincolarsi tramite l'art.17?



Se non sbaglio deve chiederlo entro 15 giorni dall'ultima partita giocata.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedullà c'è stata una fumata grigia tendente al nero. Ibrahimovic non è felice ed ha chiesto di essere liberato ma il PSG non ha accettato. Sempre secondo Pedullà c'è da aspettare.
> *



Resto super ottimista a differenza che per King Kong, in fondo hanno detto di no alla rescissione, basta pagare il cartellino.

Per me è già preso, si sta cercando simply di prenderlo a zero.


----------



## Fabregas (17 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Ibra ha chiesto al PSG di prendere in considerazione un suo addio con la risoluzione o un indennizzo.*



Su Ibra mi sento abbastanza fiducioso, questo di oggi è solo il primo di tanti teatrini.
Quello di oggi doveva puntare a far capire al PSG che ibra vuole andarsene e minaccia/vuole la rescissione. <--- Il celebre mal di pancia di Ibra 
Per un po' continueremo sulla falsa riga di queste dichiarazioni finché non arriverà Galliani che lo comprerà, evitando al PSG di perderlo a 0.

Non mi sento neanche tanto di dare torto alla società. Loro lo pagarono 4 spiccioli e sinceramente 15M per un giocatori di 35 anni è troppo. Volendo stare larghi 10M li reputo più che sufficienti.


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Giugno 2015)

Se non rinnova è già nostro, solo manca vedere come


----------



## Casnop (17 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedullà c'è stata una fumata grigia tendente al nero. Ibrahimovic non è felice ed ha chiesto di essere liberato ma il PSG non ha accettato. Sempre secondo Pedullà c'è da aspettare.*



A questi livelli, la permanenza controvoglia di un giocatore in una squadra ha dell'eccezionale e del clamoroso: prestazioni non eccelse enfatizzate da una stampa francese già non amica dello svedese, clima negativo nello spogliatoio per la presenza del miglior giocatore in situazione di precarietà, il tutto con un contratto pesantissimo ed alternative tecniche non all'altezza (il PSG ha si' possibilità economiche immense, ma scarso margine di operatività sul mercato per gli stretti limiti imposti dall'UEFA per il FPF). I parigini non avranno gradito la richiesta di Ibra o ne saranno stati sorpresi (improbabile), ma ora devono scuotersi: rinnovare a più anni il contratto a pari cifre, se di fatto imporranno questa scelta, e Ibra e Raiola non faranno sconti, o liberare il giocatore. La storia di questo tipo di transazioni (Ibra o non Ibra) non lascia spazio a dubbi.


----------



## folletto (17 Giugno 2015)

Nessuno sa niente di ufficiale sull'incontro tra Ibra e l'emiro ma è molto probabile che sia andato a chiedere di essere liberato (per staccare un ingaggio maggiore dal Milan?) e che l'emiro, almeno per il momento, non abbia accettato.
Io non voglio dire che Ibra tornerà al Milan ma le mezze news sull'incontro di ieri non significano il contrario, di sicuro quando ci sono di mezzo emiri e sceicchi può succedere di tutto (anche che lo lascino marcire a Parigi per una stagione).
E' normale la reazione di delusione dei tifosi rossoneri alle pseudo-news di Gazzetta, Di Marzio etc soprattutto dopo tante estati e campionati deprimenti. 
Manca tanto tempo e può succedere di tutto. Sarà un gran mercato? Una mezza schifezza? Una via di mezzo? Aspettiamo, per me è già tanto che ci siano certe notizie a giugno.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo SkySport Ibra avrebbe chiesto di essere liberato ed PSG, che non l'avrebbe presa bene, valuterà la richiesta. *





Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedullà c'è stata una fumata grigia tendente al nero. Ibrahimovic non è felice ed ha chiesto di essere liberato ma il PSG non ha accettato. Sempre secondo Pedullà c'è da aspettare.*



Vedo che in molti siamo d'accordo: la volontà del giocatore è fondamentale e Ibra vuole andare via. 
Il PSG ha già detto che non tiene nessun giocatore contro voglia. Vuole semplicemente un po' di soldi per il cartellino. Facile quindi prevedere come vada a finire. Capisco i francesi che non vogliono fare la figura degli allocchi, ma si dovranno accontentare di 10-15M.


----------



## Jack14 (17 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Ibra ha chiesto al PSG di prendere in considerazione un suo addio con la risoluzione o un indennizzo.*





Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedullà c'è stata una fumata grigia tendente al nero. Ibrahimovic non è felice ed ha chiesto di essere liberato ma il PSG non ha accettato. Sempre secondo Pedullà c'è da aspettare.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Vedo che in molti siamo d'accordo: la volontà del giocatore è fondamentale e Ibra vuole andare via.
> Il PSG ha già detto che non tiene nessun giocatore contro voglia. Vuole semplicemente un po' di soldi per il cartellino. Facile quindi prevedere come vada a finire. Capisco i francesi che non vogliono fare la figura degli allocchi, ma si dovranno accontentare di 10-15M.



Lo credo anche io. Forse vogliono, oltre a un'indennizzo congruo, trovare prima un gicatore che sia in grado di sostituirlo (si parla di Aubemayang).


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Lo credo anche io. Forse vogliono, oltre a un'indennizzo congruo, trovare prima un gicatore che sia in grado di sostituirlo (si parla di Aubemayang).



Si, anche quello. Appena trovano una punta forte che li soddisfa (Aubemayang, Lacazette o chi per loro) ci metteremo poco per far tornare Ibra alla base. Speriamo che entro il raduno si risolva.


----------



## gabuz (17 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Ibra ha chiesto al PSG di prendere in considerazione un suo addio con la risoluzione o un indennizzo.*





Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedullà c'è stata una fumata grigia tendente al nero. Ibrahimovic non è felice ed ha chiesto di essere liberato ma il PSG non ha accettato. Sempre secondo Pedullà c'è da aspettare.*





Jack14 ha scritto:


> Lo credo anche io. Forse vogliono, oltre a un'indennizzo congruo, trovare prima un gicatore che sia in grado di sostituirlo (si parla di Aubemayang).



Se vogliono un sostituto possiamo concedergli lo scambio alla pari con Matri


----------



## Ema (17 Giugno 2015)

Non credo a Gazzetta e company,ma a Di Marzio sì.Il Milan deve trattare.In più,Ibra ha appena postato sulla sua pagina fb una foto di lui e Mino in aereo che fanno dei conti..intitolando"occupandoci dei miei affari".X me vuol dire:stiamo lavorando.
È chiaro che manifestando la volontà di andarsene,il psg ha le spalle al muro


----------



## Gre-No-Li (17 Giugno 2015)

Puntare su Ibra, che è ancora un grande ma ha 34 anni, come se fosse il Messia, secondo me ha poco senso, o, meglio, potrebbe averne se si trattasse della ciliegina sulla torta. Inutile avere lui e il resto della squadra penoso. Io penserei a rinforzare complessivamente la squadra e poi penserei a Ibra. Per tornare a vincere, o almeno a giocarsela, il Milan deve arrivare al livello della Juve (il resto della compagnia, salvo miracoli, è fuffa).


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Aspetto conferme...poi voglio vedere cosa commentano quelli che lo vedevano già al Milan.



Cosa centra il Milan?..Se il PSG è disposto a pagare 12 milioni l'anno un giocatore per stare lì contro voglia non si può fare nulla eh...Ibra vuole andarsene ed è evidente, ma se il PSG non lo libera non puoi sequestrarlo..probabilmente il PSG prima di lasciarlo andare vuole capire cosa può prendere sul mercato..
Attenzione che i francesi non sono degli imbecilli come quelli del City, lo sanno che se perdono ibra dovrebbero sostituirlo in modo complicato..
La speranza è che trovino un'alternativa o che alla fine si convincano che non gli conviene tenerlo contro voglia..


----------



## koti (17 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Ibra ha chiesto al PSG di prendere in considerazione un suo addio con la risoluzione o un indennizzo.*


Non ci vedo nessun dramma, hanno semplicemente rifiutato di perderlo a 0, come era prevedibile.

In pratica è stato rimandato tutto alle prossime settimane. Alla fine penso arriverà.


----------



## folletto (17 Giugno 2015)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Puntare su Ibra, che è ancora un grande ma ha 34 anni, come se fosse il Messia, secondo me ha poco senso, o, meglio, potrebbe averne se si trattasse della ciliegina sulla torta. Inutile avere lui e il resto della squadra penoso. Io penserei a rinforzare complessivamente la squadra e poi penserei a Ibra. Per tornare a vincere, o almeno a giocarsela, il Milan deve arrivare al livello della Juve (il resto della compagnia, salvo miracoli, è fuffa).



Hai anche ragione ma per il Milan è fondamentale qualificarsi per la CL subito, quindi serve senza dubbio programmare per il futuro e rinforzare l'ossatura della squadra ma nell'immediato Ibra sarebbe importantissimo


----------



## Gre-No-Li (17 Giugno 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> Hai anche ragione ma per il Milan è fondamentale qualificarsi per la CL subito, quindi serve senza dubbio programmare per il futuro e rinforzare l'ossatura della squadra ma nell'immediato Ibra sarebbe importantissimo



Certo, ma da solo, comunque, non basta.


----------



## Casnop (17 Giugno 2015)

Ema ha scritto:


> Non credo a Gazzetta e company,ma a Di Marzio sì.Il Milan deve trattare.In più,Ibra ha appena postato sulla sua pagina fb una foto di lui e Mino in aereo che fanno dei conti..intitolando"occupandoci dei miei affari".X me vuol dire:stiamo lavorando.
> È chiaro che manifestando la volontà di andarsene,il psg ha le spalle al muro



La parola "cessione" in bocca al giocatore in genere è letale. Probabilmente lo sceicco si sarà risentito per il fatto che un giocatore abbia osato chiedere a lui, l'uomo dei dollari a carrettate, di andare via. L'avrà presa come un'offesa personale, con delusione annessa.


----------



## Alex (17 Giugno 2015)

secondo me sara' una cosa che si tirera' per le lunghe ma alla fine verra'


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedullà c'è stata una fumata grigia tendente al nero. Ibrahimovic non è felice ed ha chiesto di essere liberato ma il PSG non ha accettato. Sempre secondo Pedullà c'è da aspettare.*



C'è da aspettare ma va?  arriviamo al raduno con Ely e basta, sempre la solita storia.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Giugno 2015)

Ema ha scritto:


> Non credo a Gazzetta e company,ma a Di Marzio sì.Il Milan deve trattare.In più,Ibra ha appena postato sulla sua pagina fb una foto di lui e Mino in aereo che fanno dei conti..intitolando"occupandoci dei miei affari".X me vuol dire:stiamo lavorando.
> È chiaro che manifestando la volontà di andarsene,il psg ha le spalle al muro





Casnop ha scritto:


> La parola "cessione" in bocca al giocatore in genere è letale. Probabilmente lo sceicco si sarà risentito per il fatto che un giocatore abbia osato chiedere a lui, l'uomo dei dollari a carrettate, di andare via. L'avrà presa come un'offesa personale, con delusione annessa.



Aggiungiamoci che si è presentato allo sceicco col figlio in braccio... ed avrà ribadito che la sua è una scelta legata alla famiglia. Lo sceicco magari pensava di poter avere l'ultima parola, ma non è così. Ibra non lo comanda nessuno. Per cui iniziassero ad imbastire un accordo col Milan prima del raduno del PSG, che a questo punto si prospetterà bollente.


----------



## malos (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, Zlatan Ibrahimovic ha deciso di restare al Psg per un'altra stagione.
> 
> Secondo quanto riporta Carlo Laudisa, il Milan è deluso ma resta alla finestra.



Per me arriva solo che come al solito si tirerà per le lunghe.

Forse non capiscono che noi tifosi milanisti siamo esausti. Abbiamo bisogno di almeno un paio di colpi per essere più tranquilli e credere a tutto quello che ci hanno promesso, abbiamo bisogno di certezze. 
Per il momento sembra preso JM, sembra appunto.


----------



## Shevchenko (17 Giugno 2015)

Non vedo l'ora di rivederlo con la maglia rossonera. Sono sicuro che tornerà da noi.


----------



## Reedz (17 Giugno 2015)

Spero che arrivi lui e qualcuno negli altri reparti, altrimenti JM diventa inutile in un contesto come il nostro


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Giugno 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Per me arriva solo che come al solito si tirerà per le lunghe.
> 
> Forse non capiscono che noi tifosi milanisti siamo esausti. Abbiamo bisogno di almeno un paio di colpi per essere più tranquilli e credere a tutto quello che ci hanno promesso, abbiamo bisogno di certezze.
> Per il momento sembra preso JM, sembra appunto.



Infatti credo che il problema sia questo..veniamo da troppi, troppi anni di prese in giro e delusioni cocenti..
Adesso si prospettano tempi migliori ma siamo ancora ai proclami (che a differenza dei colpi invece non sono mai mancati) e questo ci fa stare male, ci fa pensare che ci sveglieremo e scopriremo che era tutto il solito teatrino e alla fine avremo in rosa i soliti 4 scarponi (vedi rinnovo abate)...
In realtà se guardiamo bene nessun club ha ancora chiuso niente, siamo solo alle "voci di mercato"..credo che su di noi ci sia una campagna mediatica massiccia proprio perché i giornalai sanno che siamo affamati di mercato e ci prendono quindi per la gola con notizie nuove e contraddittorie ogni giorno...


----------



## osvaldobusatti (17 Giugno 2015)

Reedz ha scritto:


> Spero che arrivi lui e qualcuno negli altri reparti, altrimenti JM diventa inutile in un contesto come il nostro



Se al Milan fossero furbi, comincerebbero a correre ai ripari rinforzando il c.campo in modo tale da fornire palloni giocabili a JM in quantità micidiale.
Se poi arrivasse Ibra, tanto di guadagnato.
Ma in ogni caso bisogna spostare gli obiettivi (e i quattrini) in modo massiccio sul c.campo.
Non ci sono cavolazzi...


----------



## Schism75 (17 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Infatti credo che il problema sia questo..veniamo da troppi, troppi anni di prese in giro e delusioni cocenti..
> Adesso si prospettano tempi migliori ma siamo ancora ai proclami (che a differenza dei colpi invece non sono mai mancati) e questo ci fa stare male, ci fa pensare che ci sveglieremo e scopriremo che era tutto il solito teatrino e alla fine avremo in rosa i soliti 4 scarponi (vedi rinnovo abate)...
> In realtà se guardiamo bene nessun club ha ancora chiuso niente, siamo solo alle "voci di mercato"..credo che su di noi ci sia una campagna mediatica massiccia proprio perché i giornalai sanno che siamo affamati di mercato e ci prendono quindi per la gola con notizie nuove e contraddittorie ogni giorno...



Beh la Juventus ha chiuso per Rugani, Khedira e Dybala. E probabilmente credo che almeno uno tra Zaza e Berardi lo riporteranno a casa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> *Se al Milan fossero furbi, comincerebbero a correre ai ripari rinforzando il c.campo in modo tale da fornire palloni giocabili a JM in quantità micidiale.*
> Se poi arrivasse Ibra, tanto di guadagnato.
> Ma in ogni caso bisogna spostare gli obiettivi (e i quattrini) in modo massiccio sul c.campo.
> Non ci sono cavolazzi...



Amen fratello AMEN.... puoi dirlo forte ma Galliani pare abbia i paraocchi e para ocrecchie


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Giugno 2015)

A leggere certi post mi viene quasi da sperare che il Milan ci stia prendendo per il naso,
fate venire il latte alle ginocchia, e dai! il calciomercato è fatto per sognare... su un pò di positività,
se ci costruiscono la squadra in tre giorni poi ci annoiamo per 3 mesi in attesa del calcio giocato 
semmai poi a settembre tireremo le conclusioni


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> A leggere certi post mi viene quasi da sperare che il Milan ci stia prendendo per il naso,
> fate venire il latte alle ginocchia, e dai! il calciomercato è fatto per sognare... su un pò di positività,
> se ci costruiscono la squadra in tre giorni poi ci annoiamo per 3 mesi in attesa del calcio giocato
> semmai poi a settembre tireremo le conclusioni



Il problema come hanno scritto sopra che dopo 10 anni di prese per il C uno si aspetta almeno 3 acquisti in botta SE QUEST ANNO I SOLDI LI HAI ... Perché ad adessoi fatti stanno a 0 .. solo proclami e basta.. ad adesso io conto ABATE rinnovato per 4 anni e Ely .. 2 bei regali al pizzaiolo


----------



## Shevchenko (17 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> A leggere certi post mi viene quasi da sperare che il Milan ci stia prendendo per il naso,
> fate venire il latte alle ginocchia, e dai! il calciomercato è fatto per sognare... su un pò di positività,
> se ci costruiscono la squadra in tre giorni poi ci annoiamo per 3 mesi in attesa del calcio giocato
> semmai poi a settembre tireremo le conclusioni




Veramente. Un malato di cancro è meno pessimista di certi utenti.


----------



## smallball (17 Giugno 2015)

per me alla fine arriva


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Giugno 2015)

Ognuno è libero di essere ottimista e pessimista quanto gli pare... non fate tante storie


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il problema come hanno scritto sopra che dopo 10 anni di prese per il C uno si aspetta almeno 3 acquisti in botta SE QUEST ANNO I SOLDI LI HAI ... Perché ad adessoi fatti stanno a 0 .. solo proclami e basta.. ad adesso io conto ABATE rinnovato per 4 anni e Ely .. 2 bei regali al pizzaiolo



Ragazzi non si è ancora aperto il calciomercato ufficiale! e dieci giorni che abbiamo iniziato a guardarci intorno,
per di più ci vuole anche un pò d'equilibrio, non è che è tutto dovuto,
stiamo trattando i migliori nomi in circolazione, non è che se arrivano è tutto normale e se invece arrivano solo la 2° o 3° scelta sono tutti *******.

Ovvio che poi se a fine mercato ci ritrovassimo ancora i Bonera, Muntari o Boateng come titolari avrete avuto ragione voi, 
a ora c'è solo da aspettare e tifare, non ha senso recriminare o piagnucolare.


----------



## zlatan (17 Giugno 2015)

Brutta storia ragazzi senza Ibra è tutto più nero... Per farmi tornare ad entusiasmare, devono prendere entro il raduno, Kondogbia, Martinez e un fenomeno dietro, altrimenti vagheremo come al solito tra il sesto e il decimo posto....
Solo con lui avremmo puntato alla champions, senza lui ce ne vogliono 3 forti per puntare alla Champions....Non ci voleva sta botta, ma del resto cosa pretendevano di averlo gratis??? Solo noi siamo gli imbecilli che lo vendo a 20, quando ne valeva almeno 40 3 anni fa, e adesso lo vogliono gratis?? Ma fatemi il piacere.....


----------



## sion (17 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non si è ancora aperto il calciomercato ufficiale! e dieci giorni che abbiamo iniziato a guardarci intorno,
> per di più ci vuole anche un pò d'equilibrio, non è che è tutto dovuto,
> stiamo trattando i migliori nomi in circolazione, non è che se arrivano è tutto normale e se invece arrivano solo la 2° o 3° scelta sono tutti *******.
> 
> ...


si ma saremo campane rotte,pessimisti ecc,ma guarda la juve cosa ha fatto fino ad oggi e ancora deve aprire il mercato

40 milioni per dybala,khedira e rugani..cioe' roba che noi con quei 3 rinnovavamo la squadra alla grande.

sempre la solita domanda allora,perche' la juve si e noi no? a maggior ragione venendo da stagioni di *****


----------



## Casnop (17 Giugno 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Brutta storia ragazzi senza Ibra è tutto più nero... Per farmi tornare ad entusiasmare, devono prendere entro il raduno, Kondogbia, Martinez e un fenomeno dietro, altrimenti vagheremo come al solito tra il sesto e il decimo posto....
> Solo con lui avremmo puntato alla champions, senza lui ce ne vogliono 3 forti per puntare alla Champions....Non ci voleva sta botta, ma del resto cosa pretendevano di averlo gratis??? Solo noi siamo gli imbecilli che lo vendo a 20, quando ne valeva almeno 40 3 anni fa, e adesso lo vogliono gratis?? Ma fatemi il piacere.....



Il Milan lo ha preso a venticinque milioni cinque anni fa, i parigini lo hanno preso a 15-20 tre anni fa dal Milan, sono passati appunto tre anni, il giocatore fa 34 anni il prossimo ottobre ed a gennaio si libera a zero. Secondo te quanto fa?


----------



## Andre96 (17 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Il Milan lo ha preso a venticinque milioni cinque anni fa, i parigini lo hanno preso a 15-20 tre anni fa dal Milan, sono passati appunto tre anni, il giocatore fa 34 anni il prossimo ottobre ed a gennaio si libera a zero. Secondo te quanto fa?


Sì ma siamo realisti non lo danno a 5 se no lo lasciavano a 0,o sbaglio?


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Giugno 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Beh la Juventus ha chiuso per Rugani, Khedira e Dybala. E probabilmente credo che almeno uno tra Zaza e Berardi lo riporteranno a casa.



Vabbè rugani, zaza e berardi non è che sono colpi..erano già loro praticamente..allora pure noi abbiamo riportato a casa Niang..


----------



## gabuz (17 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> A leggere certi post mi viene quasi da sperare che il Milan ci stia prendendo per il naso,
> fate venire il latte alle ginocchia, e dai! il calciomercato è fatto per sognare... su un pò di positività,
> se ci costruiscono la squadra in tre giorni poi ci annoiamo per 3 mesi in attesa del calcio giocato
> semmai poi a settembre tireremo le conclusioni



Oooohhhhhhhh finalmente. Concordo in pieno


----------



## gabuz (17 Giugno 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Beh la Juventus ha chiuso per Rugani, Khedira e Dybala. *E probabilmente credo che almeno uno tra Zaza e Berardi lo riporteranno a casa.*



Però pare che spenderanno 30 mln per riportarsi a casa giocatori che erano già loro. L'avessimo fatto noi a quest'ora il foro sarebbe invaso di petizioni chiedendo la testa di Galliani & C., per la Juve sono "colpi". Non mi riferisco a te in particolare, sia chiaro


----------



## zlatan (17 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Il Milan lo ha preso a venticinque milioni cinque anni fa, i parigini lo hanno preso a 15-20 tre anni fa dal Milan, sono passati appunto tre anni, il giocatore fa 34 anni il prossimo ottobre ed a gennaio si libera a zero. Secondo te quanto fa?



Si ma a 5 è ridicolo, o gliene diamo almeno 10, o niente. Credo in ogni caso che a loro di darci Ibra, non ci pensano neanche per assurdo per 20 milioni.... E' il loro simbolo, non siamo al Barcellona dove era uno dei tanti, uno cosi' non lo sostituisci, e loro non hanno intenzione di ridimensionarsi sia chiaro.... Ergo non potrà mai arrivare, salvo che non sia Ibra a mettersi di traverso e fare i capricci, ma non mi pare dalle foto che ieri Ibra abbia fatto niente di tutto ciò purtroppo...


----------



## Schism75 (17 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vabbè rugani, zaza e berardi non è che sono colpi..erano già loro praticamente..allora pure noi abbiamo riportato a casa Niang..



Rugani l'hanno comprato a Gennaio, Zaza e Berardi sono in comproprietà. E sono giocatori che non avevano negli scorsi anni e sicuramente più di punta (sono 2 nazionali U21 e uno maggiore). Non è la stessa cosa di Niang che era in prestito e/o Ely che era senza contratto.


----------



## zlatan (17 Giugno 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Però pare che spenderanno 30 mln per riportarsi a casa giocatori che erano già loro. L'avessimo fatto noi a quest'ora il foro sarebbe invaso di petizioni chiedendo la testa di Galliani & C., per la Juve sono "colpi". Non mi riferisco a te in particolare, sia chiaro



Vedi il problema è che i giocatori che sono loro sono Zaza Berardi e Rugarni 3 fior di giocatori, mentre noi ci riportiamo a casa Birsa Nocerino e quell'altro scarsone di Niang l problema è questo....


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Giugno 2015)

*Ibrahimovic dal suo Facebook
*






*Sotto scrive " Taking care of business. Me and the master brain, Mr Mino Raiola"
*


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (17 Giugno 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Vedi il problema è che i giocatori che sono loro sono Zaza Berardi e Rugarni 3 fior di giocatori, mentre noi ci riportiamo a casa Birsa Nocerino e quell'altro scarsone di Niang l problema è questo....



Niang>>>Berardi


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Giugno 2015)

*L'Equipe stronca i residui sogni dei tifosi rossoneri: Ibrahimovic resterà al PSG. Nell'incontro di ieri, lo sceicco lo ha convinto a restare per un altro anno e disputare quindi la CL con la squadra parigina. Dunque a quanto pare Galliani dovrà cambiare obiettivo e scegliere un altro partner da affiancare a Jackson Martinez.*


----------



## malos (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'Equipe stronca i residui sogni dei tifosi rossoneri: Ibrahimovic resterà al PSG. Nell'incontro di ieri, lo sceicco lo ha convinto a restare per un altro anno e disputare quindi la CL con la squadra parigina. Dunque a quanto pare Galliani dovrà cambiare obiettivo e scegliere un altro partner da affiancare a Jackson Martinez.*



Amen ce ne faremo una ragione. Prima di prendere un attaccante da affiancare eventualmente a JM si deve andare a rapire Kondo più un altro cc tecnico.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'Equipe stronca i residui sogni dei tifosi rossoneri: Ibrahimovic resterà al PSG. Nell'incontro di ieri, lo sceicco lo ha convinto a restare per un altro anno e disputare quindi la CL con la squadra parigina. Dunque a quanto pare Galliani dovrà cambiare obiettivo e scegliere un altro partner da affiancare a Jackson Martinez.*



Pazienza..è davvero un peccato, con lui lo scudetto sarebbe stato sicuro al 100%... colpe anche della società che quando si tratta di rinnovare ad abate e dare 2/3 mln è ok. Quando si tratta di dare uno stipendio importante ad ibra, facciamo i pezzenti.

Come avevo detto. Il suo stipendio si ripagava da solo..era l'unico giocatore in grado di spostare gli equilibri. Ora non so


----------



## Ciachi (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'Equipe stronca i residui sogni dei tifosi rossoneri: Ibrahimovic resterà al PSG. Nell'incontro di ieri, lo sceicco lo ha convinto a restare per un altro anno e disputare quindi la CL con la squadra parigina. Dunque a quanto pare Galliani dovrà cambiare obiettivo e scegliere un altro partner da affiancare a Jackson Martinez.*



Ok! Addio Zlatan. Amen....speriamo solo ora investano comunque su altri nomi


----------



## zlatan (17 Giugno 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Amen ce ne faremo una ragione. Prima di prendere un attaccante da affiancare eventualmente a JM si deve andare a rapire Kondo più un altro cc tecnico.



Esatto speriamo lo capiscano... Luiz Adriano event aspettiamo a fine agosto, prima prendiamo 2 centrocampisti e un difensore forte, sperando che Martinez finalmente firmi....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'Equipe stronca i residui sogni dei tifosi rossoneri: Ibrahimovic resterà al PSG. Nell'incontro di ieri, lo sceicco lo ha convinto a restare per un altro anno e disputare quindi la CL con la squadra parigina. Dunque a quanto pare Galliani dovrà cambiare obiettivo e scegliere un altro partner da affiancare a Jackson Martinez.*


Speriamo non sia così, se Ibra non viene bisogna cambiare completamente il mercato perché dovremmo puntare inevitabilmente ad almeno un paio di centrocampisti tecnici. Mi auguro Ibra arrivi.


----------



## Jack14 (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'Equipe stronca i residui sogni dei tifosi rossoneri: Ibrahimovic resterà al PSG. Nell'incontro di ieri, lo sceicco lo ha convinto a restare per un altro anno e disputare quindi la CL con la squadra parigina. Dunque a quanto pare Galliani dovrà cambiare obiettivo e scegliere un altro partner da affiancare a Jackson Martinez.*



Vedremo. Pure in Portogallo dicevano che Martinez non sarebbe venuto al Milan. Le Parisien addirittura afferma che ieri si è incontrato con Quatar con Al Khelaifi per un viaggio di piacere. Questo per far capire un pò la situazione...


----------



## malos (17 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Vedremo. Pure in Portogallo dicevano che Martinez non sarebbe venuto al Milan. Le Parisien addirittura afferma che ieri si è incontrato cin Quatar con Al Khelaifi per un viaggio di piacere. Questo per far capire un pò la situazione...



Le Parisien sosteneva pure che avesse giocato di sponda con il Milan per farsi alzare l'ingaggio o farsi porolungare il contratto.


----------



## il condor (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'Equipe stronca i residui sogni dei tifosi rossoneri: Ibrahimovic resterà al PSG. Nell'incontro di ieri, lo sceicco lo ha convinto a restare per un altro anno e disputare quindi la CL con la squadra parigina. Dunque a quanto pare Galliani dovrà cambiare obiettivo e scegliere un altro partner da affiancare a Jackson Martinez.*



cala il sipario, ora il problema è chi affiancare a JM. Se ci sarà un minimo spiraglio è una cosa che andrà per le lunghe.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Ibra ha chiesto al PSG di prendere in considerazione un suo addio con la risoluzione o un indennizzo.*



.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Ibra ha chiesto al PSG di prendere in considerazione un suo addio con la risoluzione o un indennizzo.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'Equipe stronca i residui sogni dei tifosi rossoneri: Ibrahimovic resterà al PSG. Nell'incontro di ieri, lo sceicco lo ha convinto a restare per un altro anno e disputare quindi la CL con la squadra parigina. Dunque a quanto pare Galliani dovrà cambiare obiettivo e scegliere un altro partner da affiancare a Jackson Martinez.*





Jack14 ha scritto:


> Vedremo. Pure in Portogallo dicevano che Martinez non sarebbe venuto al Milan. Le Parisien addirittura afferma che ieri si è incontrato con Quatar con Al Khelaifi per un viaggio di piacere. Questo per far capire un pò la situazione...



...speriamo sia come dici tu, ma solitamente l'Equipe non le va sparando. Tuttavia, Di Marzio parla ancora di attesa... quindi ai nostri media non risulta ancora niente.


----------



## mark (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'Equipe stronca i residui sogni dei tifosi rossoneri: Ibrahimovic resterà al PSG. Nell'incontro di ieri, lo sceicco lo ha convinto a restare per un altro anno e disputare quindi la CL con la squadra parigina. Dunque a quanto pare Galliani dovrà cambiare obiettivo e scegliere un altro partner da affiancare a Jackson Martinez.*



Sarò pazzo, ma io a questo punto spero che non venga!! Cioè ci perdiamo sicuramente per la prossima stagione, ma se il suo non arrivo vuol dire l'arrivo di almeno un bel centrocampista tecnico oltre a kondogbia per me ne guadagnano per il futuro!! Alla fine j. Martinez sulla carta è un signor attaccante e se costruisci una buona squadra i 20 goal lo supera di sicuro per me..


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'Equipe stronca i residui sogni dei tifosi rossoneri: Ibrahimovic resterà al PSG. Nell'incontro di ieri, lo sceicco lo ha convinto a restare per un altro anno e disputare quindi la CL con la squadra parigina. Dunque a quanto pare Galliani dovrà cambiare obiettivo e scegliere un altro partner da affiancare a Jackson Martinez.*



Aiai brutto segno se lo conferma pure l'Equipe, certo che Ibra si fa convincere facilmente, allora non era cosi convinto.


----------



## aleslash (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'Equipe stronca i residui sogni dei tifosi rossoneri: Ibrahimovic resterà al PSG. Nell'incontro di ieri, lo sceicco lo ha convinto a restare per un altro anno e disputare quindi la CL con la squadra parigina. Dunque a quanto pare Galliani dovrà cambiare obiettivo e scegliere un altro partner da affiancare a Jackson Martinez.*


Sarà, ma per convincere Ibra(e Raiola) a rimanere chissà che argomenti ha tirato fuori lo sceicco.
Sono sempre convinto che Ibra verrà, in quanto tenerlo in una squadra dove non vuole stare è dannoso per tutta la squadra


----------



## Casnop (17 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Sì ma siamo realisti non lo danno a 5 se no lo lasciavano a 0,o sbaglio?



Il giocatore ha trentaquattro anni e guadagna 14 milioni netti l'anno. In condizioni normali, a chi vendi quel contratto? A nessuno. Ha ragione Galliani: in condizioni normali, il valore del cartellino è zero. Ieri abbiamo semplicemente appreso che in questa trattativa non è normale nulla, dal giocatore alla controparte. Vediamo fino a che punto dovrà essere anormale il Milan.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'Equipe stronca i residui sogni dei tifosi rossoneri: Ibrahimovic resterà al PSG. Nell'incontro di ieri, lo sceicco lo ha convinto a restare per un altro anno e disputare quindi la CL con la squadra parigina. Dunque a quanto pare Galliani dovrà cambiare obiettivo e scegliere un altro partner da affiancare a Jackson Martinez.*



Quindi il PSG ha accettato di perderlo a zero l'anno prossimo?
Mi sembra poco credibile


----------



## Shevchenko (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'Equipe stronca i residui sogni dei tifosi rossoneri: Ibrahimovic resterà al PSG. Nell'incontro di ieri, lo sceicco lo ha convinto a restare per un altro anno e disputare quindi la CL con la squadra parigina. Dunque a quanto pare Galliani dovrà cambiare obiettivo e scegliere un altro partner da affiancare a Jackson Martinez.*



Gli credo poco.E' assurdo che non abbia rinnovato,non ha senso tutto ciò.Per me viene da noi.


----------



## Dany20 (17 Giugno 2015)

Dopo quello che è successo ancora in Francia stara? Se lo perdiamo virerei in difesa e a centrocampo cosi abbiamo più soldi a dispozioni.


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'Equipe stronca i residui sogni dei tifosi rossoneri: Ibrahimovic resterà al PSG. Nell'incontro di ieri, lo sceicco lo ha convinto a restare per un altro anno e disputare quindi la CL con la squadra parigina. Dunque a quanto pare Galliani dovrà cambiare obiettivo e scegliere un altro partner da affiancare a Jackson Martinez.*



E' chiaro che i giornali francesi fanno il gioco del psg. Ovvero se lo vogliamo bisogna sganciare la grana. Ibra ha aperto uno spiraglio al milan con quelle dichiarazioni, adesso bisogna capire se ci sono i margini per intavolare una trattativa, che sicuramente andrà per le lunghe, altrimenti pazienza.


----------



## zlatan (17 Giugno 2015)

No ma non è una questione di soldi, se anche arrivassimo a offrire 10 milioni, loro non possono pensare di perdere un fenomeno del genere, visto che non possono comprare nessuno in grado di sostituirlo.... Mettiamoci una pietra sopra e concentriamoci su 2 centrocampisti e 2 difensori forti....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'Equipe stronca i residui sogni dei tifosi rossoneri: Ibrahimovic resterà al PSG. Nell'incontro di ieri, lo sceicco lo ha convinto a restare per un altro anno e disputare quindi la CL con la squadra parigina. Dunque a quanto pare Galliani dovrà cambiare obiettivo e scegliere un altro partner da affiancare a Jackson Martinez.*



Beh l'Equipe è affidabilissima, io direi di cominciare a farsene una ragione.
E' un vero peccato però.


----------



## Black (17 Giugno 2015)

con Ibra&Raiola non si può mai sapere. Magari a fine Agosto firma per il Milan. Sta di fatto che il "quasi no" ricevuto ieri sera, assieme alla notizia del ritorno di Boateng ha dato un brutto colpo alle ambizioni del Milan (almeno a mio modo di vedere).
Ovvero, se fino a lunedì ero stra-felice per i nomi che giravano, ora il continuo rinvio di ogni trattativa mi fa pensare che non sarà un calciomercato molto diverso da quello delle ultime stagioni.


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'Equipe stronca i residui sogni dei tifosi rossoneri: Ibrahimovic resterà al PSG. Nell'incontro di ieri, lo sceicco lo ha convinto a restare per un altro anno e disputare quindi la CL con la squadra parigina. Dunque a quanto pare Galliani dovrà cambiare obiettivo e scegliere un altro partner da affiancare a Jackson Martinez.*



Questa sarà una telenovela che andrà avanti fino al 2 settembre se Ibra non rinnoverà. E secondo me c'era da aspettarselo... è totalmente assurdo pensare di prendersi un giocatore con ancora un anno di contratto, semplicemente chiedendogli di andare a rescindere... E adesso sarà anche difficile farselo dare sganciando la grana... il PSG giustamente farà la difficile ancor + che in condizioni normali


----------



## prebozzio (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'Equipe stronca i residui sogni dei tifosi rossoneri: Ibrahimovic resterà al PSG. Nell'incontro di ieri, lo sceicco lo ha convinto a restare per un altro anno e disputare quindi la CL con la squadra parigina. Dunque a quanto pare Galliani dovrà cambiare obiettivo e scegliere un altro partner da affiancare a Jackson Martinez.*


Non è una notizia così drammatica.
Guardiamo il bicchiere mezzo pieno: Ibra difficilmente si sarebbe liberato a 0, magari una decina di milioni avremmo dovuto spenderli per il cartellino. Pur tagliandosi lo stipendio, almeno 6 milioni annui li avrebbe presi e in tre anni sarebbero stati 36 milioni lordi. Con il cartellino fanno 46 milioni in tre anni per Ibra.
Con quei soldi possiamo comprare un altro grande giocatore.


----------



## bmb (17 Giugno 2015)

L'Equipè mi smuove come potrebbe smuovermi l'acquisto di Castolo e Minanda da parte dell'Inter.


----------



## Konrad (17 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> L'Equipè mi smuove come potrebbe smuovermi l'acquisto di Castolo e Minanda da parte dell'Inter.



 Beh da buon PESsaro...hai reso benissimo l'idea...anche se Castolo i numeri li aveva!


----------



## robs91 (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'Equipe stronca i residui sogni dei tifosi rossoneri: Ibrahimovic resterà al PSG. Nell'incontro di ieri, lo sceicco lo ha convinto a restare per un altro anno e disputare quindi la CL con la squadra parigina. Dunque a quanto pare Galliani dovrà cambiare obiettivo e scegliere un altro partner da affiancare a Jackson Martinez.*



Qui stiamo parlando di sceicchi non di pezzenti.Se questi non vogliono cederlo non lo fanno,punto.Non gliene frega nulla del fpf,del contratto in scadenza tra un anno o della (presunta) volontà di Ibra di andarsene.


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'Equipe stronca i residui sogni dei tifosi rossoneri: Ibrahimovic resterà al PSG. Nell'incontro di ieri, lo sceicco lo ha convinto a restare per un altro anno e disputare quindi la CL con la squadra parigina. Dunque a quanto pare Galliani dovrà cambiare obiettivo e scegliere un altro partner da affiancare a Jackson Martinez.*




Credo che Ibra, purtroppo, sia andato definitivamente. Meglio farsene una ragione.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Ibrahimovic dal suo Facebook
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Ormai è ufficiale che non viene. Lo prendiamo a 0 nel 2016


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'Equipe stronca i residui sogni dei tifosi rossoneri: Ibrahimovic resterà al PSG. Nell'incontro di ieri, lo sceicco lo ha convinto a restare per un altro anno e disputare quindi la CL con la squadra parigina. Dunque a quanto pare Galliani dovrà cambiare obiettivo e scegliere un altro partner da affiancare a Jackson Martinez.*



Non capisco chi dice che non è un disastro, Ibra garantiva competitività, Senza di lui anche facendo grandi acquisti invece sarà un terno al lotto


----------



## Andrea89 (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'Equipe stronca i residui sogni dei tifosi rossoneri: Ibrahimovic resterà al PSG. Nell'incontro di ieri, lo sceicco lo ha convinto a restare per un altro anno e disputare quindi la CL con la squadra parigina. Dunque a quanto pare Galliani dovrà cambiare obiettivo e scegliere un altro partner da affiancare a Jackson Martinez.*


Peccato.
Ora il Condor comprasse qualche altro giocatore di livello.


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non capisco chi dice che non è un disastro, Ibra garantiva competitività, Senza di lui anche facendo grandi acquisti invece sarà un terno al lotto



Concordo con te. E'un disastro.


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2015)

Ah, adesso ci manca solo la ciliegina sulla torta. Cavani ai gobbi...

Se succede, possiamo chiudere baracca e burattini per un bel pò.


----------



## Vinnie (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'Equipe stronca i residui sogni dei tifosi rossoneri: Ibrahimovic resterà al PSG. Nell'incontro di ieri, lo sceicco lo ha convinto a restare per un altro anno e disputare quindi la CL con la squadra parigina. Dunque a quanto pare Galliani dovrà cambiare obiettivo e scegliere un altro partner da affiancare a Jackson Martinez.*




Si vabbe anche questi mi sembrano che fanno il gioco del psg, vediamo non è ancora detto magari è solo un giochino per farci sborsare qualche soldo e non perderlo a zero


----------



## Eziomare (17 Giugno 2015)

non sarà mica un dramma, abbiamo i soldi, spendiamoli.
Anzi io a sto punto investirei tutto su 2 centrali difensivi forti e 2 centrocampisti cazzuti, poi il prossimo anno si penserà ad acquistare un altro attaccante o trequartista oltre ad un terzino di alto livello


----------



## 7volte (17 Giugno 2015)

Sta cosa inizia a puzzare di bruciato...i soldi ci sono(dicono) , ma ad oggi nessun acquisto!!!!!!
La Juve ha già fatto acquisti ed ora può permettersi di stare alla finestra aspettando che i prezzi calino. Noi non possiamo attendere , dobbiamo muoverci !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Giugno 2015)

Non ha senso giocre la Champions al PSG perché si fermeranno sempre ai quarti od ottavi.

Stiamo calmi, stiamo parlando di Ibra, non di un giocatore che si può muovere con un incontro o in una settimana


----------



## alcyppa (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Concordo con te. E'un disastro.



Stessa cosa che penso io e l'ho detto chiaramente prima.
E lo è per moltii motivi.


----------



## DannySa (17 Giugno 2015)

Sarà meglio assicurarsi gli altri giocatori nel giro di poco, questo ormai è sfumato quindi che se lo paghino bene tanto alla fine sarà un replay dell'anno scorso, campionato, coppa e fuori ai quarti se gira bene.
Ibra garantiva competitività anche da solo, ora sarà meglio non farsi prendere dal panico e sistemare gli altri reparti, se poi il Psg venderà Cavani o chi per lui potrà essere necessario liberarsi pure di Ibra e del suo ingaggio spropositato; si vedrà più avanti nel caso le sue intenzioni fossero quelle di lasciare, io sinceramente se non dovesse arrivare quest'anno non lo andrei a riprendere il prossimo dandogli magari un contrattone da top, questione di età e di testa.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Giugno 2015)

Io aspetterei fino a Agosto inoltrato, non mi fido di Raiola e di Ibra, sia in senso positivo che in senso negativo. Il pensiero più logico che mi viene è che questi qua non vogliono perderlo a 0 e sono in attesa di una probabile offerta da parte nostra o chi per noi, sulla rescissione non ci ho mai creduto realmente.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'Equipe stronca i residui sogni dei tifosi rossoneri: Ibrahimovic resterà al PSG. Nell'incontro di ieri, lo sceicco lo ha convinto a restare per un altro anno e disputare quindi la CL con la squadra parigina. Dunque a quanto pare Galliani dovrà cambiare obiettivo e scegliere un altro partner da affiancare a Jackson Martinez.*


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2015)

*Pellegatti: l'ottimismo del Milan non è scemato dopo quanto accaduto ieri a Doha. Berlusconi vuole riportare Ibra a Milano e lo svedese vuole chiudere la carriera al Milan. Anche la moglie è desiderosa di tornare in Italia. Si andrà per le lunghe. Il Psg, prima di privarsi di Ibrahimovic, deve compare un altro attaccante.*


----------



## kYMERA (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: l'ottimismo del Milan non è scemato dopo quanto accaduto ieri a Doha. Berlusconi vuole riportare Ibra a Milano e lo svedese vuole chiudere la carriera al Milan. Anche la moglie è desiderosa di tornare in Italia. Si andrà per le lunghe. Il Psg, prima di privarsi di Ibrahimovic, deve compare un altro attaccante.*



Quello che dicevo proprio ieri. Non possono liberare Ibrahimovic cosi su due piedi senza avere un sostituto di pari livello. Nessuno si tiene un calciatore che non vuole più giocare per quella squadra.


----------



## kollaps (17 Giugno 2015)

@kollaps NON devi tu dire cosa la gente può scrivere o meno. Qui su ognuno è libero di pensarla come meglio crede. Ultimo avvertimento.

Leggiti il regolamento.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: l'ottimismo del Milan non è scemato dopo quanto accaduto ieri a Doha. Berlusconi vuole riportare Ibra a Milano e lo svedese vuole chiudere la carriera al Milan. Anche la moglie è desiderosa di tornare in Italia. Si andrà per le lunghe. Il Psg, prima di privarsi di Ibrahimovic, deve compare un altro attaccante.*


Come avevo scritto poco fa, attenderei fino a fine Agosto prima di darci per morti su Ibra, io sono ottimista.
[MENTION=1993]kollaps[/MENTION] bentornato, leggere i tuoi commenti mi mette di buon umore xD


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: l'ottimismo del Milan non è scemato dopo quanto accaduto ieri a Doha. Berlusconi vuole riportare Ibra a Milano e lo svedese vuole chiudere la carriera al Milan. Anche la moglie è desiderosa di tornare in Italia. Si andrà per le lunghe. Il Psg, prima di privarsi di Ibrahimovic, deve compare un altro attaccante.*





kYMERA ha scritto:


> Quello che dicevo proprio ieri. Non possono liberare Ibrahimovic cosi su due piedi senza avere un sostituto di pari livello. Nessuno si tiene un calciatore che non vuole più giocare per quella squadra.



Ma infatti questa cosa della rescissione è uscita ora, fino a due giorni fa si parlava di 15 mln. Era ovvio che non fossero contenti di rescindere.


----------



## Petrecte (17 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (17 Giugno 2015)

Pellegatti comunque sembra molto fiducioso....so che non é affidabile ma comunque di solito ë il primo a mettere acqua sul fuoco...in questo caso sembrava sicuro della volontà di ibra di finire al milan e di Silvio di acquistarlo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: l'ottimismo del Milan non è scemato dopo quanto accaduto ieri a Doha. Berlusconi vuole riportare Ibra a Milano e lo svedese vuole chiudere la carriera al Milan. Anche la moglie è desiderosa di tornare in Italia. Si andrà per le lunghe. Il Psg, prima di privarsi di Ibrahimovic, deve compare un altro attaccante.*



Speriamo dai! Concordo con chi dice che il PSG prima di mollare l'osso Vuole Garantirsi Un sostituto degno. Compressero in fretta sto Lacalzetta, su


----------



## bmb (17 Giugno 2015)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> .



.


----------



## kollaps (17 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (17 Giugno 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Pellegatti comunque sembra molto fiducioso....so che non é affidabile ma comunque di solito ë il primo a mettere acqua sul fuoco...in questo caso sembrava sicuro della volontà di ibra di finire al milan e di Silvio di acquistarlo





Ecco...nemmeno il tempo di dirlo e l avete già postato!!!che forum oh!!!!


----------



## Fabregas (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: l'ottimismo del Milan non è scemato dopo quanto accaduto ieri a Doha. Berlusconi vuole riportare Ibra a Milano e lo svedese vuole chiudere la carriera al Milan. Anche la moglie è desiderosa di tornare in Italia. Si andrà per le lunghe. Il Psg, prima di privarsi di Ibrahimovic, deve compare un altro attaccante.*



Quello di ieri era solo uno dei tanti mattoni che serviranno a portare Ibra al Milan.
Un indizio molto importante lo potremo trarre dalle prossime mosse di mercato del PSG, se Ibra dovesse andarsene avranno bisogno di un degno sostituto.
Resto comunque fiducioso sul suo possibile trasferimento, Galliani come giusto che sia vorrà pagare il giusto per un calciatore di 35 anni, sarà quindi una trattativa lunga e fatta di giochetti psicologici.


----------



## Casnop (17 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Qui stiamo parlando di sceicchi non di pezzenti.Se questi non vogliono cederlo non lo fanno,punto.Non gliene frega nulla del fpf,del contratto in scadenza tra un anno o della (presunta) volontà di Ibra di andarsene.


Credo che gliene freghi della competitività della loro squadra, però. Loro malgrado, Ibrahimovic è il Saint Germain. Se lo svedese decide di sbadigliare, si addormenta il Parco dei Principi...


----------



## Dany20 (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: l'ottimismo del Milan non è scemato dopo quanto accaduto ieri a Doha. Berlusconi vuole riportare Ibra a Milano e lo svedese vuole chiudere la carriera al Milan. Anche la moglie è desiderosa di tornare in Italia. Si andrà per le lunghe. Il Psg, prima di privarsi di Ibrahimovic, deve compare un altro attaccante.*


È quello che ho pensato io. Devono prima comprare un sostituto per cederlo.


----------



## Stex (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: l'ottimismo del Milan non è scemato dopo quanto accaduto ieri a Doha. Berlusconi vuole riportare Ibra a Milano e lo svedese vuole chiudere la carriera al Milan. Anche la moglie è desiderosa di tornare in Italia. Si andrà per le lunghe. Il Psg, prima di privarsi di Ibrahimovic, deve compare un altro attaccante.*



matri non interessa?


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'Equipe stronca i residui sogni dei tifosi rossoneri: Ibrahimovic resterà al PSG. Nell'incontro di ieri, lo sceicco lo ha convinto a restare per un altro anno e disputare quindi la CL con la squadra parigina. Dunque a quanto pare Galliani dovrà cambiare obiettivo e scegliere un altro partner da affiancare a Jackson Martinez.*



L'Equipe è l'unica fonte giornalistica che si può definire seria, quindi credo che ormai sia finita qua. Peccato.


----------



## Andrea89 (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: l'ottimismo del Milan non è scemato dopo quanto accaduto ieri a Doha. Berlusconi vuole riportare Ibra a Milano e lo svedese vuole chiudere la carriera al Milan. Anche la moglie è desiderosa di tornare in Italia. Si andrà per le lunghe. Il Psg, prima di privarsi di Ibrahimovic, deve compare un altro attaccante.*


Sentito anche io.
Purtroppo di Pellegatti non mi fido affatto; l'ho sempre visto come il "servo" della società, quello che deve cercare di far sognare ed illudere i tifosi.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: l'ottimismo del Milan non è scemato dopo quanto accaduto ieri a Doha. Berlusconi vuole riportare Ibra a Milano e lo svedese vuole chiudere la carriera al Milan. Anche la moglie è desiderosa di tornare in Italia. Si andrà per le lunghe. Il Psg, prima di privarsi di Ibrahimovic, deve compare un altro attaccante.*



Ieri si parlava di rinnovo o cessione.
Il rinnovo non è arrivato, quindi io sono ancora molto ottimista


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Giugno 2015)

Pellegatti ne sa meno di noi. E' finita


----------



## osvaldobusatti (17 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> A questi livelli, la permanenza controvoglia di un giocatore in una squadra ha dell'eccezionale e del clamoroso: prestazioni non eccelse enfatizzate da una stampa francese già non amica dello svedese, clima negativo nello spogliatoio per la presenza del miglior giocatore in situazione di precarietà, il tutto con un contratto pesantissimo ed alternative tecniche non all'altezza (il PSG ha si' possibilità economiche immense, ma scarso margine di operatività sul mercato per gli stretti limiti imposti dall'UEFA per il FPF). I parigini non avranno gradito la richiesta di Ibra o ne saranno stati sorpresi (improbabile), ma ora devono scuotersi: rinnovare a più anni il contratto a pari cifre, se di fatto imporranno questa scelta, e Ibra e Raiola non faranno sconti, o liberare il giocatore. La storia di questo tipo di transazioni (Ibra o non Ibra) non lascia spazio a dubbi.



Forzare la permanenza di Ibra controvoglia può essere una questione di principio, ma sarebbe un'arma a doppio taglio, soprattutto per il PSG.
L'Art. 17 consente al giocatore di rescindere unilateralmente il contratto. Qualcuno ha obiettato che "è una porcata". 
Qualcun altro che esiste un gentleman agreement tra le squadre che ne frena l'utilizzo.
Che sia una porcata è un dettaglio: è un diritto dei giocatori. Hanno la facoltà di applicarlo, contropagamento di un'indennità. E' una porcata per la parte che ci perde, non per i giocatori.
L'agreement è una sciocchezza. Lo hanno fatto le squadre? E che se ne frega, mica l'hanno fatto i giocatori.
Non dico che in questo momento debba essere applicato tout court, ma può essere sventolato sotto il naso del PSG e del califfo per fargli cambiare idea.
Per dire, le possibilità sono tante. Fra sei mesi Ibra può liberarsi gratis. Dipende tutto dalla volontà del giocatore.
Certo che con un rinnovo principesco può decidere di rimanere a Parigi: la moglie può aspettare.
Pecunia non olet...


----------



## Renegade (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: l'ottimismo del Milan non è scemato dopo quanto accaduto ieri a Doha. Berlusconi vuole riportare Ibra a Milano e lo svedese vuole chiudere la carriera al Milan. Anche la moglie è desiderosa di tornare in Italia. Si andrà per le lunghe. Il Psg, prima di privarsi di Ibrahimovic, deve compare un altro attaccante.*



L'avevo detto ieri: rimandi. Solo rimandi e rinvii. Sarà così fino a fine Agosto. Dubito seguirò la trattativa.


----------



## alcyppa (17 Giugno 2015)

Ma anche se si potesse tirare avanti la trattativa e cercare di chiuderla ad agosto sarebbe una scelta folle farlo.

La costruzione di una squadra con o senza Ibra cambia radicalmente e se vuoi ripartire non puoi permetterti di essere in forse fino all'ultimo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: l'ottimismo del Milan non è scemato dopo quanto accaduto ieri a Doha. Berlusconi vuole riportare Ibra a Milano e lo svedese vuole chiudere la carriera al Milan. Anche la moglie è desiderosa di tornare in Italia. Si andrà per le lunghe. Il Psg, prima di privarsi di Ibrahimovic, deve compare un altro attaccante.*


Boh, speriamo Di Marzio si accodi.


----------



## Heaven (17 Giugno 2015)

Per me arriva.


----------



## Vinnie (17 Giugno 2015)

Pellegatti


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: l'ottimismo del Milan non è scemato dopo quanto accaduto ieri a Doha. Berlusconi vuole riportare Ibra a Milano e lo svedese vuole chiudere la carriera al Milan. Anche la moglie è desiderosa di tornare in Italia. Si andrà per le lunghe. Il Psg, prima di privarsi di Ibrahimovic, deve compare un altro attaccante.*


Penso che questo diventerà il tormentone dell'estate ragazzi. Penso che questo può essere solo positivo perché, visto che le possibilità economiche ci sono, il Milan sarà costretto ad allestire una squadra pensando innanzitutto che lo svedese non ci sia. Quindi dovrà essere ancora più competitiva. Ibra deve essere un valore aggiunto, non l'essenziale.


----------



## Giangy (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: l'ottimismo del Milan non è scemato dopo quanto accaduto ieri a Doha. Berlusconi vuole riportare Ibra a Milano e lo svedese vuole chiudere la carriera al Milan. Anche la moglie è desiderosa di tornare in Italia. Si andrà per le lunghe. Il Psg, prima di privarsi di Ibrahimovic, deve compare un altro attaccante.*


Speriamo sia ancora tutto aperto, anche perché se non arriva Ibra, viene Luiz Adriano subito immagino, e non credo si cerchi una terza punta come si dice


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Giugno 2015)

Come va va, dobbiamo assolutamente pensare prima di tutto ad altri giocatori di altri reparti.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Penso che questo diventerà il tormentone dell'estate ragazzi. Penso che questo può essere solo positivo perché, visto che le possibilità economiche ci sono, il Milan sarà costretto ad allestire una squadra pensando innanzitutto che lo svedese non ci sia. Quindi dovrà essere ancora più competitiva. Ibra deve essere un valore aggiunto, non l'essenziale.



Bravo, la penso proprio come te. Ibra è la ciliegina sulla torta, lo vuole Silvio in persona. Poi sappiamo tutti che da ciliegina si trasformerebbe in portata principale o quasi, ma tant'è. Le cose anche per me stanno proprio così.


----------



## smallball (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Bravo, la penso proprio come te. Ibra è la ciliegina sulla torta, lo vuole Silvio in persona. Poi sappiamo tutti che da ciliegina si trasformerebbe in portata principale o quasi, ma tant'è. Le cose anche per me stanno proprio così.



concordo con te


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2015)

*Sky: da quello che filtra, Ibra rispetterà il contratto con il Psg. Avrà un ritocco dell'ingaggio.*


----------



## franck3211 (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: da quello che filtra, Ibra rispetterà il contratto con il Psg. Avrà un ritocco dell'ingaggio.*


Perfetto, chiuso il tormentone tocca pensare ad altri reparti.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: da quello che filtra, Ibra rispetterà il contratto con il Psg. Avrà un ritocco dell'ingaggio.*



Game Over


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pazienza..è davvero un peccato, con lui lo scudetto sarebbe stato sicuro al 100%... colpe anche della società che quando si tratta di rinnovare ad abate e dare 2/3 mln è ok. Quando si tratta di dare uno stipendio importante ad ibra, facciamo i pezzenti.
> 
> Come avevo detto. Il suo stipendio si ripagava da solo..era l'unico giocatore in grado di spostare gli equilibri. Ora non so



Abbiamo offerto 3 anni a 6,5 più bonus ad un giocatore eccezionale ma di 34 anni..non mi pare poco..cosa dovevano dargli, 10 milioni(che sono 20 lordi)?..dai su..se Ibra alla fine ha accettato di rimanere (e sottolineo il SE) vuol dire che tanto schifo il PSG non gli fa..e nemmeno i soldoni dello sceicco..

Certo è dura trovare un altro come lui, impossibile direi, però aspettiamo di vedere se è vero che non viene e nel caso io valuterei se vale la pena investire di botto davanti..se c'è cash in abbondanza farei un sondaggio per Aguero che con JM farebbe una coppia sontuosa..se invece si vuole spendere poco ci sono le opzioni tipo Van Persie se lo UTD lo libera (falcao è andato al chelsea)...
A Gennaio poi arriva Luiz Adriano che non è male..


----------



## kollaps (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: da quello che filtra, Ibra rispetterà il contratto con il Psg. Avrà un ritocco dell'ingaggio.*



Quindi volete farmi credere che Raiola si è incontrato con Galliani e Lucas a Maggio per chiedergli solamente di tenergli il gioco?
E volete farmi credere che i rinnovi ad Ely ed Abate siano stati fatti esclusivamente su richiesta di Mihajlovic?
E volete farmi credere che Raiola sia tornato a Casa Milan per parlare del nulla?
E volete farmi credere che Ibrahimovic per rinnovare il contratto abbia bisogno di tirare in ballo il Milan e non semplicemente di mandare Raiola in società e dirgli di rinnovare?
E volete farmi credere che con tutti i soldi che ha il PSG se lo vuole tenere ha bisogno del fiato sul collo di un'altra squadra?
E volete farmi credere che Ibrahimovic prende e va fino negli Emirati per farsi rinnovare il contratto dopo aver detto esplicitamente che la CL non gli interessa?
E volete farmi credere che Ibra ha detto francia paese di m e poi ci rimane?

Stanno riuscendo bene nella tattica di dissimulazione, ma non mi fregano, mi dispiace 

[MENTION=1993]kollaps[/MENTION] *ormai dovresti aver capito la regola sulle parole censurate*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: da quello che filtra, Ibra rispetterà il contratto con il Psg. Avrà un ritocco dell'ingaggio.*



Anche sulla Gazzetta di oggi leggevo che il PSG vorrebbe concedergli la non decurtazione del 20% sull'ultimo anno di contratto. Ma non dovrebbe rinnovare. Boh, a me la situazione continua a sembrare strana.


----------



## Andre96 (17 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Quindi volete farmi credere che Raiola si è incontrato con Galliani e Lucas a Maggio per chiedergli solamente di tenergli il gioco?
> E volete farmi credere che i rinnovi ad Ely ed Abate siano stati fatti esclusivamente su richiesta di Mihajlovic?
> E volete farmi credere che Raiola sia tornato a Casa Milan per parlare del nulla?
> E volete farmi credere che Ibrahimovic per rinnovare il contratto abbia bisogno di tirare in ballo il Milan e non semplicemente di mandare Raiola in società e dirgli di rinnovare?
> ...


Nemmeno a me...ormai sono più sicuro dell'arrivo di Ibra che di Jackson Martinez


----------



## DannySa (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: da quello che filtra, Ibra rispetterà il contratto con il Psg. Avrà un ritocco dell'ingaggio.*



Perfetto, l'anno prossimo a 34 anni non si aspetti chissà quali porte aperte.


----------



## Andre96 (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Anche sulla Gazzetta di oggi leggevo che il PSG vorrebbe concedergli la non decurtazione del 20% sull'ultimo anno di contratto. Ma non dovrebbe rinnovare. Boh, a me la situazione continua a sembrare strana.



Dio mio un giorno mi spiegheranno il perchè di certe cavolate...cioè Ibra è andato a Doha facendosi 8 ore di viaggio per NON rinnovare,NON andare al Milan e avere lo STESSO ingaggio! Ceeeeeeeeerto....come no..


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: da quello che filtra, Ibra rispetterà il contratto con il Psg. Avrà un ritocco dell'ingaggio.*



Pure lui ci usa per avere i suoi ritocchi assurdo, come siamo caduti in basso.


----------



## il condor (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: da quello che filtra, Ibra rispetterà il contratto con il Psg. Avrà un ritocco dell'ingaggio.*


Se c'è una minima possibilità è un'affare che andrà per le lunghe e vedremo più in là se succederà qualcosa. Nel frattempo meglio pensare ad altri obiettivi.


----------



## mèuris (17 Giugno 2015)

Io penso che semplicemente loro abbiano rifiutato la rescissione e che, per prenderlo, ci vorrà un'esborso anche per il cartellino. Ho anche letto che loro vorrebbero avere in mano il sostituto,prima. È comprensibile,secondo me. Siamo ancora al 17.. Magari abbiamo provato prima a vedere se era possibile la rescissione. Pare sia andata male, ma penso una soluzione si troverà.


----------



## zlatan (17 Giugno 2015)

mèuris ha scritto:


> Io penso che semplicemente loro abbiano rifiutato la rescissione e che, per prenderlo, ci vorrà un'esborso anche per il cartellino. Ho anche letto che loro vorrebbero avere in mano il sostituto,prima. È comprensibile,secondo me. Siamo ancora al 17.. Magari abbiamo provato prima a vedere se era possibile la rescissione. Pare sia andata male, ma penso una soluzione si troverà.



Non esiste un sostituto di Ibra nè a livello mediatico nè tanto meno tecnico. In più hanno problemi col fairplay finanziario, ragazzi facciamocene una ragione non arriverà mai....


----------



## Iblahimovic (17 Giugno 2015)

La tassa per Ibra cit


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Giugno 2015)

L'importante che la questione sia finita in 24h, senza assumere i comportamenti di una telenovela perchè sinceramente pensando ai vari Kakà, Iturbe ecc... ne ho abbastanza. Sono il primo ad essere deluso dal non arrivo di Ibra ma non possiamo farci niente. Adesso cerchiamo di prendere dei centrocampisti validi anzichè buttare soldi sull'attacco.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (17 Giugno 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Non esiste un sostituto di Ibra nè a livello mediatico nè tanto meno tecnico. In più hanno problemi col fairplay finanziario, ragazzi facciamocene una ragione non arriverà mai....



Hanno problemi con il fair-play finanziario e quindi aumentano l'ingaggio già spropositato di Ibrahimovic?
Assolutamente non credibile.


----------



## Renegade (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: da quello che filtra, Ibra rispetterà il contratto con il Psg. Avrà un ritocco dell'ingaggio.*



*Anche Le Parisien conferma. Nessuna richiesta di cessione da parte di Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Si va verso il rinnovo.*


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Anche sulla Gazzetta di oggi leggevo che il PSG vorrebbe concedergli la non decurtazione del 20% sull'ultimo anno di contratto. Ma non dovrebbe rinnovare. Boh, a me la situazione continua a sembrare strana.


Io non credo Galliani abbia pagato delle "tasse" (Ely e Abate) a Raiola perché la situazione resti così. Penso sia il classico gioco delle parti: il PSG non vuole lasciarlo andare via a parametro zero ma Ibra in questo momento non può arrivare alla rottura col club. L'estate è lunga, mettiamoci comodi perché come detto questa trattativa sarà la più lunga di tutte. Pensiamo a rinforzare le altre zone del campo, soprattutto il centrocampo va sistemato.


----------



## Renegade (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: da quello che filtra, Ibra rispetterà il contratto con il Psg. Avrà un ritocco dell'ingaggio.*





Renegade ha scritto:


> *Anche Le Parisien conferma. Nessuna richiesta di cessione da parte di Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Si va verso il rinnovo.*



A questo punto ci ha solo usati per il rinnovo, come molti si aspettavano. Il non arrivo di Ibrahimovic è una mazzata tremenda perché è il terzo miglior calciatore al mondo dopo Messi e CR7. A differenza di loro, poi, è anche in grado di trascinare una squadra da solo. Con lui la CL era assicurata. Detto questo, spero nell'arrivo delle famose alternative, tra cui c'era Benzema. Altrimenti voglio 2 Top a centrocampo. Comunque sia mi cade l'Ibrahimovic uomo. E l'anno prossimo non lo voglio.


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (17 Giugno 2015)

Però pensandoci bene in effetti Ibra guadagna un casino, non si sarebbe mai ridotto l'ingaggio. Io ci speravo tanto, ma ragionando un attimo mi rendo conto di quanto era difficile


----------



## Andre96 (17 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> A questo punto ci ha solo usati per il rinnovo, come molti si aspettavano. Il non arrivo di Ibrahimovic è una mazzata tremenda perché è il terzo miglior calciatore al mondo dopo Messi e CR7. A differenza di loro, poi, è anche in grado di trascinare una squadra da solo. Con lui la CL era assicurata. Detto questo, spero nell'arrivo delle famose alternative, tra cui c'era Benzema. Altrimenti voglio 2 Top a centrocampo. Comunque sia mi cade l'Ibrahimovic uomo. E l'anno prossimo non lo voglio.


L'anno prossimo vada al Celtic visto che voleva chiudere lì la carriera.
Secondo me però viene quest'anno...


----------



## Renegade (17 Giugno 2015)

MarcoMilan88 ha scritto:


> Però pensandoci bene in effetti Ibra guadagna un casino, non si sarebbe mai ridotto l'ingaggio. Io ci speravo tanto, ma ragionando un attimo mi rendo conto di quanto era difficile



Dire così è un po' come la storiella della volpe che dice che l'uva è marcia perché non ci può arrivare. La verità è che nessuno ci avrebbe mai rilanciati come poteva fare Ibra.


----------



## Julian Ross (17 Giugno 2015)

Benzema et similia sono impossibili. 
Dobbiamo mettercelo in testa .

Con il rischio che galliani al raduno dica: "è arrivato Jackson Martinez, miglior attaccante del mondo, ibra è impossibile, quindi ci teniamo stretto Matri che è un nazionale ed un prodotto del settore giovanile "


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> La verità è che nessuno ci avrebbe mai rilanciati come poteva fare Ibra.



Già.


----------



## MissRossonera (17 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Anche Le Parisien conferma. Nessuna richiesta di cessione da parte di Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Si va verso il rinnovo.*



L'importante è che la cosa si sia conclusa in un paio di giorni,adesso non bisogna perdere tempo e prendere due centrocampisti come si deve. Non possiamo dipendere dall'umore di Ibra e del PSG,qui c'è da costruire una squadra!


----------



## folletto (17 Giugno 2015)

Non ci spero più di tanto ma non credo che i giochi siano chiusi. Comunque sia che pensino a difesa e centrocampo, poi se dovesse arrivare tanto meglio


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Anche Le Parisien conferma. Nessuna richiesta di cessione da parte di Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Si va verso il rinnovo.*



Quindi Di Marzio racconta frottole, la telefonata tra Ibra e Galliani cit.


----------



## Renegade (17 Giugno 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> L'*importante è che la cosa si sia conclusa in un paio di giorni*,adesso non bisogna perdere tempo e prendere due centrocampisti come si deve. Non possiamo dipendere dall'umore di Ibra e del PSG,qui c'è da costruire una squadra!



Ma non credo proprio. Cioè effettivamente si è sì conclusa perché sappiamo che non tornerà. Ma ora i giornali italiani la meneranno fino al 31 Agosto pur di vendere qualche copia.


----------



## Renegade (17 Giugno 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quindi Di Marzio racconta frottole, la telefonata tra Ibra e Galliani cit.



Di Marzio era quello che parlava di una super offerta di 32 mln per Iturbe da parte del Milan e che era ad un passo. Su.


----------



## il condor (17 Giugno 2015)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Benzema et similia sono impossibili.
> Dobbiamo mettercelo in testa .
> 
> Con il rischio che galliani al raduno dica: "è arrivato Jackson Martinez, miglior attaccante del mondo, ibra è impossibile, quindi ci teniamo stretto Matri che è un nazionale ed un prodotto del settore giovanile "



L'unico che mi viene in mente è Lacazette. Per molti prima Ibra aveva l'accordo con Ibra, ora Ibra vuole restare al Psg. L'estate è lunga vedremo più in là. Ora dobbiamo concentrarci anche su altri obiettivi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Anche Le Parisien conferma. Nessuna richiesta di cessione da parte di Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Si va verso il rinnovo.*


Vedremo... A sto punto bisogna rompere il salvadanaio e andare su Reus. Potrebbe sia affiancare Martinez, sia giocare sulla trequarti qualora arrivasse lo svedese a fine mercato.


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (17 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Dire così è un po' come la storiella della volpe che dice che l'uva è marcia perché non ci può arrivare. La verità è che nessuno ci avrebbe mai rilanciati come poteva fare Ibra.


No, infatti ho detto che ci speravo tantissimo. Ibra è l'unico giocatore che ti garantisce di tornare subito competitivo
Ho solo detto che pensandoci bene era un'operazione complicata visto l'ingaggio che percepisce. Detto questo a me dispiace perché io Ibra lo prenderei pure a 40 anni!


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Di Marzio era quello che parlava di una super offerta di 32 mln per Iturbe da parte del Milan e che era ad un passo. Su.



La verità è che questi presunti esperti di mercato sono solo dei personaggi mediatici, nessuno sa niente, anche perché le trattative sono private, quindi a meno che non venga informato direttamente dagli interessati uno non può sapere nulla. Il calciomercato è tutta fuffa per vendere i giornali.


----------



## Renegade (17 Giugno 2015)

MarcoMilan88 ha scritto:


> No, infatti ho detto che ci speravo tantissimo. Ibra è l'unico giocatore che ti garantisce di tornare subito competitivo
> Ho solo detto che pensandoci bene era un'operazione complicata visto l'ingaggio che percepisce. Detto questo a me dispiace perché io Ibra lo prenderei pure a 40 anni!



Sì ma infatti non era qualcosa contro di te. E' solamente che come abbiamo detto tutti, solo Ibrahimovic ti garantisce rilancio immediato. Passi dall'essere una nobile decaduta ad una big grazie ed esclusivamente al suo acquisto. Ed è fucina di gol, carisma, personalità ecc. Poi per il marketing in Cina era il colpo decisivo. Magliette di Ibra con la 10 a go go. Senza contare che tutti i big name sarebbero voluti venire in un Milan con Ibra



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La verità è che questi presunti esperti di mercato sono solo dei personaggi mediatici, nessuno sa niente, anche perché le trattative sono private, quindi a meno che non venga informato direttamente dagli interessati uno non può sapere nulla. Il calciomercato è tutta fuffa per vendere i giornali.



Molto probabile.


----------



## DannySa (17 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Dire così è un po' come la storiella della volpe che dice che l'uva è marcia perché non ci può arrivare. La verità è che nessuno ci avrebbe mai rilanciati come poteva fare Ibra.



Ibra va saputo usare, se non viene gestito come si deve succede che ti ritrovi anni fuori dall'Europa perché i conti sono talmente in rosso che non puoi spendere 1€ in 3 anni.
È quello che è successo a noi, non potevamo permetterci Ibra allora e non possiamo permetterci di aspettarlo ora, a 34 anni, prima di chiudere altre trattative obbligate.
È chiaro che Ibra ti vince uno scudo il primo anno ma non è una sicurezza per gli anni a venire, in pratica ora c'è da fare la squadra dietro, quello che dovevamo fare anni fa e che probabilmente ora, se fossimo stati meno disastrati e polli, avremmo un Verratti in più e il mercato sarebbe filato molto più liscio.


----------



## Renegade (17 Giugno 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ibra va saputo usare, se non viene gestito come si deve succede che ti ritrovi anni fuori dall'Europa perché i conti sono talmente in rosso che non puoi spendere 1€ in 3 anni.
> È quello che è successo a noi, *non potevamo permetterci Ibra allora* e non possiamo permetterci di aspettarlo ora, a 34 anni, prima di chiudere altre trattative obbligate.
> È chiaro che Ibra ti vince uno scudo il primo anno ma non è una sicurezza per gli anni a venire, in pratica ora c'è da fare la squadra dietro, quello che dovevamo fare anni fa e che probabilmente ora, se fossimo stati meno disastrati e polli, avremmo un Verratti in più e il mercato sarebbe filato molto più liscio.



Ibrahimovic te lo potevi permettere. Erano i cessi strapagati che ti succhiavano soldi. Lo stipendio che davi ad Ibra lo hai dato a Pazzini, Muntari, Essien e co per anni, finendo con avere buchi ancor più grossi di bilancio.


----------



## sion (17 Giugno 2015)

il problema qui e in molte altre situazioni e' uno solo..troppa gente crede che di marzio sia il dio delle notizie quando non e' cosi ed e' al livello degli altri.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (17 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Anche Le Parisien conferma. Nessuna richiesta di cessione da parte di Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Si va verso il rinnovo.*



Veramente tutti gli altri giornali oggi hanno parlato di rispetto del contratto e aumento dell''ingaggio, solo loro parlano di rinnovo.
A me pià che una conferma sembra che stiano tirando a indovinare


----------



## DannySa (17 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ibrahimovic te lo potevi permettere. Erano i cessi strapagati che ti succhiavano soldi. Lo stipendio che davi ad Ibra lo hai dato a Pazzini, Muntari, Essien e co per anni, finendo con avere buchi ancor più grossi di bilancio.



Beh non si può giocare in 4, il suo ingaggio avrebbe pesato per anni, chiaro il suo ingaggio top valeva quello di 4-5 in squadra ma in quella situazione non potevamo per niente permettercelo.
Ora invece potremmo ma la situazione è cambiata e di molto, tocca rifare la squadra ma Ibra non deve essere una priorità, ripeto, il primo anno va tutto bene solo che io preferirei aprire un ciclo piuttosto che vincere uno scudetto e poi tornare nella melma l'anno dopo perché dipendevi esclusivamente da Ibra.


----------



## mèuris (17 Giugno 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Non esiste un sostituto di Ibra nè a livello mediatico nè tanto meno tecnico. In più hanno problemi col fairplay finanziario, ragazzi facciamocene una ragione non arriverà mai....



Però,secondo me, proprio perché hanno problemi con il FPF, se vogliono qualche nuovo giocatore (magari che costa) possono aver bisogno di liberarsi di Ibra. Alla fine, potrebbero anche decidere di puntare su profili diversi. Inoltre, se lui veramente vuole venire via, non so quanto convenga a loro forzarlo a restare. Per me prenderanno Lacazette e lasceranno Ibra. Però non è una cosa che puoi fare in due giorni.


----------



## Renegade (17 Giugno 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Beh non si può giocare in 4, il suo ingaggio avrebbe pesato per anni, chiaro il suo ingaggio top valeva quello di 4-5 in squadra ma in quella situazione non potevamo per niente permettercelo.
> Ora invece potremmo ma la situazione è cambiata e di molto, tocca rifare la squadra ma Ibra non deve essere una priorità, ripeto, il primo anno va tutto bene solo che io preferirei aprire un ciclo piuttosto che vincere uno scudetto e poi tornare nella melma l'anno dopo perché dipendevi esclusivamente da Ibra.



Giocare in 4? Bastava togliere di mezzo i citati. Tanto a cosa ti servono Muntari, Pazzini, Essien e co? Ti ripulivi di quei cessi e Ibra te lo potevi permettere. Ma non solo Ibra. Potevi permetterti anche altro. Tra l'altro si tratta di 6-7 mln l'anno, non una cifra esorbitante considerando che ne dai 4 a Montolivo. Già con gli addii di De Jong, Pazzini ecc raggiungi quella cifra. Non vedo dove sia il problema. Il fatto che Ibra costi a bilancio è una fantasia adoperata come propaganda nel 2012 per giustificare il suo addio. Sono i cessi strapagati da Galliani quelli che distruggono il bilancio.


----------



## pennyhill (17 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Anche Le Parisien conferma. Nessuna richiesta di cessione da parte di Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Si va verso il rinnovo.*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: da quello che filtra, Ibra rispetterà il contratto con il Psg. Avrà un ritocco dell'ingaggio.*







DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Veramente tutti gli altri giornali oggi hanno parlato di rispetto del contratto e aumento dell''ingaggio, solo loro parlano di rinnovo.
> A me pià che una conferma sembra che stiano tirando a indovinare



Non so nelle ultime ore, ma questa mattina Le Parisien diceva la stessa cosa di sky: Ibra rispetterà il contratto con il Psg. E ha chiesto un ritocco dell'ingaggio per l'ultima stagione in maglia PSG.


----------



## Renegade (17 Giugno 2015)

*Sabatini: ''La sensazione è che l'affare Ibra-Milan andrà comunque in porto''.*


----------



## Andre96 (17 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Sabatini: ''La sensazione è che l'affare Ibra-Milan andrà comunque in porto''.*



Il direttore di Calciomercato,no? Quelli sono gli unici ottimisti


----------



## Renegade (17 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Il direttore di Calciomercato,no? Quelli sono gli unici ottimisti



Sì, è un ex-Sky. Comunque avevano già dato l'affare per fatto. Vediamo un po'. Io resto dell'idea che i media francesi hanno ragione: Ibra rinnoverà con aumento dell'ingaggio. O forse troveranno un'altra soluzione, non saprei. Magari dipende pure da Cavani


----------



## Andre96 (17 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sì, è un ex-Sky. Comunque avevano già dato l'affare per fatto. Vediamo un po'. Io resto dell'idea che i media francesi hanno ragione: Ibra rinnoverà con aumento dell'ingaggio. O forse troveranno un'altra soluzione, non saprei. Magari dipende pure da Cavani


A me sembra strano che rinnovino aumentando l'ingaggio a un 34enne poi non so...


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Sabatini: ''La sensazione è che l'affare Ibra-Milan andrà comunque in porto''.*



Se è come "Mr Bee non prenderà il Milan. Possiamo darlo per certo". Siamo freschi...


----------



## Doctore (17 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sì, è un ex-Sky. Comunque avevano già dato l'affare per fatto. Vediamo un po'. Io resto dell'idea che i media francesi hanno ragione: Ibra rinnoverà con aumento dell'ingaggio. O forse troveranno un'altra soluzione, non saprei. Magari dipende pure da Cavani



è una follia...ma è un discorso che potrebbe anche valere un giorno per cr7 o messi a 38 anni.


----------



## Renegade (17 Giugno 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> è una follia...ma è un discorso che potrebbe valere un giorno per cr7 o messi a 38 anni.



Ma credo valga anche per Ibra. Dopo loro due c'è lui. Comunque al momento forse è che nessuno sa nulla. Di certo mi fido più dei media Europei che di quelli italiani, che tirano l'acqua al mulino.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Giugno 2015)

In tutto questo,il PSG non ha ancora un sostituto di Ibra...


----------



## kollaps (17 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma credo valga anche per Ibra. Dopo loro due c'è lui. Comunque al momento forse è che nessuno sa nulla. Di certo mi fido più dei media Europei che di quelli italiani, che tirano l'acqua al mulino.



Niente di più sbagliato 
TUTTI tirano acqua al proprio mulino......


----------



## Andre96 (17 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Niente di più sbagliato
> TUTTI tirano acqua al proprio mulino......



è come quelli che credono che se in Inghilterra si dice che Kondogbia è vicino all'Arsenal è vero ma se in Italia si dice che è vicino al Milan è falso 
Negli altri paesi i giornali fanno schifo in egual maniera,spiace dirlo.


----------



## Ema (17 Giugno 2015)

Andato in Qatar solo x ottenere forse 1 adeguamento che tanto non parifica un triennale del milan?Questa foto di oggi con titolo "ci occupiamo dei miei affari" che gettano benzina sul fuoco come dire " lavoriamo"ce la faremo...Per voi cosa possono dire?


----------



## Alberto (17 Giugno 2015)

Premetto che quanto sto per dire è una mia personalissima opinione, ma credo che nonostante Ibra porti via molti soldi (e per questo io personalmente non mi addolorerei per un suo mancato arrivo vista anche l'età) probabilmente il suo acquisto sarebbe servito anche per altri scopi, ovvero il suo arrivo genererebbe un effetto domino su altri giocatori. Se acquisti Ibra e JM appena partito il calciomercato altri grandi giocatori non esiterebbero a venire (vista anche la presunta disponibilità economica del Milan) perchè vedrebbero l'intenzione/progetto di rinascita e di possibile futura competitività anche in campo Europeo e magari baratterebbero un anno senza CL sapendo però che quando la si va a giocare lo si farebbe da veri protagonisti. Faccio un esempio, sempre secondo la mia opinione: Kondogbia non ci penserebbe molto se, a parità di trattamento economico, dovesse scegliere un Arsenal subito in CL (ma con la prospettiva di arrivare sempre max agli ottavi/quarti) o un Milan che la CL tornarà a giocarla tra un anno (con la consapevolezza che però può arrivare fino in fondo alla competizione, perchè fortunatamente per noi il nome Milan in Europa ha ancora un gran peso). Stesso discorso per Hummels. Chiaramente il mancato acquisto di Ibra potrebbe generare l'effetto opposto, vale a dire che se dopo aver tentato di ingaggiarlo non ci si riesce (e per questo non dò colpe alla società, ma solo in questo caso specifico perchè per lo più dipende dal giocatore) l'effetto domino potrebbe non verificarsi, un pò come accade oggi all'inter, molti giocatori da loro trattati hanno preferito altre squadre anche meno blasonate (se di blasone si può parlare nel caso dell'inter ) ma che magari giocano in CL.


----------



## Jino (17 Giugno 2015)

Mah... continuo a restare dell'idea che uno come Ibra se decide di cambiare aria lo fa, punto. Non c'è PSG che tenga. Se la sua volontà sarà forte di tornare a Milano lo farà, se rimane a Parigi significa che gli va bene cosi.


----------



## zlatan (17 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Sabatini: ''La sensazione è che l'affare Ibra-Milan andrà comunque in porto''.*



Purtroppo calciomercato.com, ha detto l'affare fatto e finito, circa una settimana fa, ancora ieri alle 22 quando tutti stavano per dare la notizia che Ibra sarebbe rimasto, loro dicevano che c'era ottimismo sull'incontro....
Ergo devono negare fino all'ultimo per cercare di parare il più possibile la figuraccia....


----------



## Giangy (17 Giugno 2015)

Da quello che ho visto, i tifosi del PSG stravedono per Ibra, un po' come noi del Milan, percorso inverso invece se uno parla con i tifosi dell'Inter, o della Juventus


----------



## zlatan (17 Giugno 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Da quello che ho visto, i tifosi del PSG stravedono per Ibra, un po' come noi del Milan, percorso inverso invece se uno parla con i tifosi dell'Inter, o della Juventus



Mah io non uno e dicasi un amico gobbo o interista, che non rivorrebbe subito Ibra in squadra. Ibra non si puo' discutere, di lui piace anche la sua cattiveria, lui fa i fatti non parla e basta... e poi mena negli spogliatoi...


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Anche Le Parisien conferma. Nessuna richiesta di cessione da parte di Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Si va verso il rinnovo.*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: da quello che filtra, Ibra rispetterà il contratto con il Psg. Avrà un ritocco dell'ingaggio.*




.


----------



## Giangy (17 Giugno 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Mah io non uno e dicasi un amico gobbo o interista, che non rivorrebbe subito Ibra in squadra. Ibra non si puo' discutere, di lui piace anche la sua cattiveria, lui fa i fatti non parla e basta... e poi mena negli spogliatoi...


Si qualche interista l'ho sentito che rivorrebbe Ibra in squadra, ma ci sono anche alcuni che non lo vorrebbero, per i tifosi del Barcellona non saprei


----------



## Sanchez (17 Giugno 2015)

Ci ha sfruttati per strappare il ritocchino di ingaggio, bene bene



Grazie Zlatan


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo Milan Channel, il PSG potrebbe pensare di cedere Ibra solo se acquistasse un vero top player. Quindi non Aubameyang o Lacazette.*


----------



## franck3211 (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Milan Channel, il PSG potrebbe pensare di cedere Ibra solo se acquistasse un vero top player. Quindi non Aubameyang o Lacazette.*



Ronaldo?Aguero?Di maria?


----------



## Blu71 (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Milan Channel, il PSG potrebbe pensare di cedere Ibra solo se acquistasse un vero top player. Quindi non Aubameyang o Lacazette.*



Non ci resta che attendere.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Milan Channel, il PSG potrebbe pensare di cedere Ibra solo se acquistasse un vero top player. Quindi non Aubameyang o Lacazette.*



Lacazette è già un top player. Chi altro devono prendere ?


----------



## kYMERA (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Milan Channel, il PSG potrebbe pensare di cedere Ibra solo se acquistasse un vero top player. Quindi non Aubameyang o Lacazette.*





Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non ci resta che attendere.



Come avevo detto nessuno rescinderebbe Ibrahimovic il 17 giugno senza avere in mano un sostituto di livello. Ibra verrà bisogna solo capire quando, ma sarà prima della fine del mercato. Mettetevelo in firma.


----------



## kollaps (17 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ronaldo?Aguero?*Di maria*?



Bingo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Milan Channel, il PSG potrebbe pensare di cedere Ibra solo se acquistasse un vero top player. Quindi non Aubameyang o Lacazette.*



Io ci credo ancora,sognare non costa niente e mancano ancora piu di un mese, giustamente prima loro vogliono trovare il sostituto e poi eventualmente cederlo,beh certo non so che attaccante però il Psg possa prendere di livello.


----------



## nimloth (17 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Come avevo detto nessuno rescinderebbe Ibrahimovic il 17 giugno senza avere in mano un sostituto di livello. Ibra verrà bisogna solo capire quando, ma sarà prima della fine del mercato. Mettetevelo in firma.



Solo il Milan lo può fare, sostituendolo con Pazzini....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Lacazette è già un top player. Chi altro devono prendere ?



Credo intendessero gente già affermata e rodata da tempo in campo internazionale. Benzema, CR7, Di Maria, Aguero, Rooney


----------



## zlatan (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Credo intendessero gente già affermata e rodata da tempo in campo internazionale. Benzema, CR7, Di Maria, Aguero, Rooney



Di Maria non puo' essere il sostituto di Ibra per ruolo, gli altri non li cederanno mai....
Ragazzi rassegnamoci dai pensiamo a centrocampo e difesa....


----------



## markjordan (17 Giugno 2015)

lo penso e dico da sempre , sara' lunga
chi darebbe via ibra senza avere il sostituto ?
il mercato non e' vai e compri neanche x il psg


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Credo intendessero gente già affermata e rodata da tempo in campo internazionale. Benzema, CR7, Di Maria, Aguero, Rooney



esatto...questo significa che se ibra deve essere, lo sarà soltanto a fine luglio/agosto. Dopo che ci sarà il valzer degli attaccanti. Il problema è ci sarà sto benedetto valzer?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Milan Channel, il PSG potrebbe pensare di cedere Ibra solo se acquistasse un vero top player. Quindi non Aubameyang o Lacazette.*



Comunque riflettevo sul fatto che Juve-Tevez-Boca è come PSG-Ibra-Milan. Con la differenza che uno ha detto chiaramente "voglio andare via, vedetevela voi" e l'altro invece è partito con un "rescindete il contratto?" ricevendo un no come risposta, senza chiedere altro. Per ora. Il PSG, quindi, non credo si ponga il problema di trovare il sostituto fino a quando Ibra non dirà chiaramente di voler essere ceduto.


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Di Maria non puo' essere il sostituto di Ibra per ruolo, gli altri non li cederanno mai....
> Ragazzi rassegnamoci dai pensiamo a centrocampo e difesa....



certo che potrebbe invece. Loro devono rilanciare cavani, e quindi di maria prenderebbe il posto numerico di ibra, ma poi il sostituto a tutti gli effetti sarebbe il matador, spostandolo nella sua posizione ideale mentre di maria sulla fascia.


----------



## zlatan (17 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> certo che potrebbe invece. Loro devono rilanciare cavani, e quindi di maria prenderebbe il posto numerico di ibra, ma poi il sostituto a tutti gli effetti sarebbe il matador, spostandolo nella sua posizione ideale mentre di maria sulla fascia.



Si in effetti non ci avevo pensato, potrebbe essere... Ma io non voglio farmi illusioni, pensiamo a centrocampo e difesa, e a Ibra ci penseremo eventualmente a fine agosto come ciliegina....


----------



## Giangy (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Milan Channel, il PSG potrebbe pensare di cedere Ibra solo se acquistasse un vero top player. Quindi non Aubameyang o Lacazette.*


Speriamo di prendere almeno qualcuno, certo le pretendenti non mancano, e possono inserirsi in breve tempo, Chelsea, Bayern Monaco, Arsenal, Manchester United, Manchester City, PSG, purtroppo le pretendenti sono le solite, discorso diverso la Juventus, che pare non stia facendo nulla per il mercato, spero davvero che prendono Manduzkic, almeno un altro pericolo scampato per noi


----------



## bargnani83 (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Milan Channel, il PSG potrebbe pensare di cedere Ibra solo se acquistasse un vero top player. Quindi non Aubameyang o Lacazette.*



dimostrazione che le porte non sono chiuse del tutto.


----------



## walter 22 (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Milan Channel, il PSG potrebbe pensare di cedere Ibra solo se acquistasse un vero top player. Quindi non Aubameyang o Lacazette.*



Qualcosa sotto c'è di sicuro non voli in Qatar il 16 giugno per chiedere semplicemente un ritocco dell'ingaggio doto che già guadagni più di un milione al mese, stai per compiere 34 anni e dopo le voci che giravano in questi ultimi giorni.
Forse non centra veramente il milan ma è tutto molto strano, non resta da fare nient'altro che attendere, ancora è troppo presto per parlare di mercato quando si parla di giocatori di questo livello.


----------



## wfiesso (17 Giugno 2015)

non so come son messi con il FPF, ma tanto loro son coperti da Platinette che gliele fa passare tutte lisce, comunque non darei per scontato che cr7 resti a madrid, perez ha polemizzato poco tempo fa "pensa più alla sua immagine che al Real" e la cosa a lui non è piaciuta per nulla ... poi da qui a dire che andrà al psg ce ne passa, però se si muove da madrid o va li o allo utd (escludo le altre inglesi perchè dubito farà un torto simile allo utd di cui ha sempre parlato bene)


----------



## Pampu7 (17 Giugno 2015)

Sistemiamo la difesa e il centrocampo, già con J. Martinez si vedrà la differenza davanti


----------



## osvaldobusatti (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Milan Channel, il PSG potrebbe pensare di cedere Ibra solo se acquistasse un vero top player. Quindi non Aubameyang o Lacazette.*



Pogba


----------



## Aron (17 Giugno 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> dimostrazione che le porte non sono chiuse del tutto.



Infatti non è cambiato nulla rispetto a un mese fa. Il Milan vuole Ibra, Ibra vuole il Milan. In mezzo c'è il PSG, che cerca un sostituto.
Quella imbastita in questi giorni è stata un'iniziativa venuta in mente da poco per tentare di liberare il giocatore a zero. Il tentativo per il momento non è andato a buon fine, e quindi si riprende a trattare. 

Io credo comunque che se arrivasse Lacazette, quindi non un fuoriclasse affermato ma comunque un campione in ascesa, il PSG non si farà più alcuna remora.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Milan Channel, il PSG potrebbe pensare di cedere Ibra solo se acquistasse un vero top player. Quindi non Aubameyang o Lacazette.*


Se non acquistano Messi o Ronaldo, non venderanno Ibra.


----------



## Andre96 (17 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se non acquistano Messi o Ronaldo, non venderanno Ibra.



Anche giocatori come Di Maria e Aguero,Diego Costa ecc....e che siano interessati a Di Maria non è un'ipotesi da scartare...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Anche giocatori come Di Maria e Aguero,Diego Costa ecc....e che siano interessati a Di Maria non è un'ipotesi da scartare...


Non penso il PSG si accontenti di Aguero... Sarebbe un downgrade non indifferente. Di Maria non c'entra nulla con Ibra visto che è un centrocampista.


----------



## Milo (17 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non penso il PSG si accontenti di Aguero... Sarebbe un downgrade non indifferente. Di Maria non c'entra nulla con Ibra visto che è un centrocampista.



Non sono d'accordo, Aguero è fortissimo, se riuscissero a prendere aguero (il city non lo vedera mai) farebbero partire volentieri ibra


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (17 Giugno 2015)

Il sostituto di Ibra non sarà una prima punta, oggi Cavani ha ribadito che lui vuole fare la punta centrale.
Anche secondo arriverà Di Maria, insieme a Lacazette


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2015)

*Sky: nei prossimi giorni ci sarà una chiacchierata tra Raiola e il Milan. I rossoneri cercheranno di capire se si può portare avanti la trattativa Ibra o se lasciar perdere. Se il Psg chiederà soldi per il cartellino, è probabile che il Milan abbandoni la pista. Se Ibra non arriverà, il Milan prenderà comunque un'altra punta oltre a Jackson Martinez.*


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: nei prossimi giorni ci sarà una chiacchierata tra Raiola e il Milan. I rossoneri cercheranno di capire se si può portare avanti la trattativa Ibra o se lasciar perdere. Se il Psg chiederà soldi per il cartellino, è probabile che il Milan abbandoni la pista. Se Ibra non arriverà, il Milan prenderà comunque un'altra punta oltre a Jackson Martinez.*



pazienza..dipende quanto chiede il psg. Se vogliono cifre iperboliche sono d'accordo. Comunque cavani vuol rimanere al psg, però vuole giocare prima punta. Qui qualcosa va sistemato, non credo che ibra e il matador possano convivere a lungo.


----------



## Alberto (17 Giugno 2015)

Secondo un articolo del corriere dello sport più del 50% dei tifosi parigini non vogliono più Ibra... speriamo il PSG tenga in considerazione l'umore dei tifosi, secondi i quali la mancata cessione di Ibra insieme e il FPF potrebbero determinare un mercato in tono minore del PSG.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: nei prossimi giorni ci sarà una chiacchierata tra Raiola e il Milan. I rossoneri cercheranno di capire se si può portare avanti la trattativa Ibra o se lasciar perdere. Se il Psg chiederà soldi per il cartellino, è probabile che il Milan abbandoni la pista. Se Ibra non arriverà, il Milan prenderà comunque un'altra punta oltre a Jackson Martinez.*



Comunque per me sarebbe giusto pagarlo,a cifre congrue ma giusto.effettivamnte ha un anno di contratto ancora .
non credo chiedano più di 15 milioni...questi soldi comunque devono essere trovati ,perché ibra ë una certezza...avrei preferito lui a Martinez sinceramente o la possibilità di una l altro attaccante.
Io credo mio parere,che il mila farà di tutto per zlatan


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: nei prossimi giorni ci sarà una chiacchierata tra Raiola e il Milan. I rossoneri cercheranno di capire se si può portare avanti la trattativa Ibra o se lasciar perdere. Se il Psg chiederà soldi per il cartellino, è probabile che il Milan abbandoni la pista. Se Ibra non arriverà, il Milan prenderà comunque un'altra punta oltre a Jackson Martinez.*


Mi sarebbe piaciuto se avessero fatto queste chiacchierate prima di pagare le tasse Abate ed Ely al procuratore. Non possiamo spendere soldi per il cartellino di un giocatore di 34 anni. A zero va bene, ma altrimenti dobbiamo virare su altri nomi per forza di cose. Costeranno, pazienza, se vuoi allestire una squadra competitiva da una situazione come la nostra si sapeva che i costi sarebbero stati elevati.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (17 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Mi sarebbe piaciuto se avessero fatto queste chiacchierate prima di pagare le tasse Abate ed Ely al procuratore. Non possiamo spendere soldi per il cartellino di un giocatore di 34 anni. A zero va bene, ma altrimenti dobbiamo virare su altri nomi per forza di cose. Costeranno, pazienza, se vuoi allestire una squadra competitiva da una situazione come la nostra si sapeva che i costi sarebbero stati elevati.



Ibra però non ë un giocatore normale.......se chiedessero 15 milioni non sarei certo scandalizzato


----------



## pazzomania (17 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Mi sarebbe piaciuto se avessero fatto queste chiacchierate prima di pagare le tasse Abate ed Ely al procuratore. Non possiamo spendere soldi per il cartellino di un giocatore di 34 anni. A zero va bene, ma altrimenti dobbiamo virare su altri nomi per forza di cose. Costeranno, pazienza, se vuoi allestire una squadra competitiva da una situazione come la nostra si sapeva che i costi sarebbero stati elevati.



Concordo, se non fosse che attaccanti FORTI alla portata nostra, non me ne vengono in mente, tenendo conto di paragonarlo ad Ibra.


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Ibra però non ë un giocatore normale.......se chiedessero 15 milioni non sarei certo scandalizzato



15 mln per un 34enne sono troppi. Consideriamo che cmq ibra è nella sua fase calante, anche se non si nota. Però già a differenza degli altri anni, non ha più la progressione con la quale superava agilmente gli avversari, e corre poco e niente. Gioca spesso da fermo, e ha arretrato la sua posizione. Con questo non dico che non sarebbe un upgrade clamoroso, ma 15 mln più ingaggio da 8 per 3 anni, sarebbe un operazione complessivamente di circa 63 mln...mica pochi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Concordo, se non fosse che attaccanti FORTI alla portata nostra, non me ne vengono in mente, tenendo conto di paragonarlo ad Ibra.


Rompi il salvadanaio e prendi un attaccante da 50 milioni che possa giocare o in coppia con Jackson o scalare sulla trequarti nel caso in cui arrivi Ibra a fine mercato. Il primo nome che mi viene in mente è Reus.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: nei prossimi giorni ci sarà una chiacchierata tra Raiola e il Milan. I rossoneri cercheranno di capire se si può portare avanti la trattativa Ibra o se lasciar perdere. Se il Psg chiederà soldi per il cartellino, è probabile che il Milan abbandoni la pista. Se Ibra non arriverà, il Milan prenderà comunque un'altra punta oltre a Jackson Martinez.*



Che cosa? Anche se chiedono 15 milioni dobbiamo darli visto che ci sono i soldi...siamo stati noi polli a venderlo a 20.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Giugno 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Ibra però non ë un giocatore normale.......se chiedessero 15 milioni non sarei certo scandalizzato


Capisco Ibra sia forte, ma se devo spendere 15 milioni per il cartellino più altri 14 lordi (minimo) a stagione per tre anni vado su altro sinceramente. Bisogna capire se ci stanno i soldi per fare operazioni del genere o no. Attaccanti da Milan oggi costano dai 50 milioni in su, poche storie. Bisogna andare su quei nomi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: nei prossimi giorni ci sarà una chiacchierata tra Raiola e il Milan. I rossoneri cercheranno di capire se si può portare avanti la trattativa Ibra o se lasciar perdere. Se il Psg chiederà soldi per il cartellino, è probabile che il Milan abbandoni la pista. Se Ibra non arriverà, il Milan prenderà comunque un'altra punta oltre a Jackson Martinez.*



Ed i fantomatici soldi di Bee per prendere uno come Ibra non ci sono?


----------



## folletto (17 Giugno 2015)

Lo hanno svenduto per liberarsi del suo ingaggio per poi continuare a pagare profumatamente cessi e mezzi cessi. Chi è causa del suo mal.........


----------



## Dany20 (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: nei prossimi giorni ci sarà una chiacchierata tra Raiola e il Milan. I rossoneri cercheranno di capire se si può portare avanti la trattativa Ibra o se lasciar perdere. Se il Psg chiederà soldi per il cartellino, è probabile che il Milan abbandoni la pista. Se Ibra non arriverà, il Milan prenderà comunque un'altra punta oltre a Jackson Martinez.*


E perché non dovrebbero pagarlo?


----------



## Hellscream (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: nei prossimi giorni ci sarà una chiacchierata tra Raiola e il Milan. I rossoneri cercheranno di capire se si può portare avanti la trattativa Ibra o se lasciar perdere. Se il Psg chiederà soldi per il cartellino, è probabile che il Milan abbandoni la pista. Se Ibra non arriverà, il Milan prenderà comunque un'altra punta oltre a Jackson Martinez.*



"Ora abbiamo i soldi" (cit.)


----------



## Ema (17 Giugno 2015)

Non ditemi che pensavano davvero di averlo gratis!Han tentato la risoluzione ma sapevano che dovevano pagarlo alla fine..


----------



## Memories of the Time (17 Giugno 2015)

Dai gente, con 15 milioni di cartellino diventa un'operazione faraonica e dalla prospettiva a breve raggio, ulteriormente sprecata dal fatto che quest'anno comunque non giochiamo l'Europa.


----------



## peppe75 (17 Giugno 2015)

Io credo che sarà lui ad andarsene dal Psg...vedrete! E poi verrà da noi...


----------



## Andre96 (17 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Rompi il salvadanaio e prendi un attaccante da 50 milioni che possa giocare o in coppia con Jackson o scalare sulla trequarti nel caso in cui arrivi Ibra a fine mercato. Il primo nome che mi viene in mente è Reus.



MAMMA MIA Reus.......................................un sogno,fuoriclasse assoluto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Giugno 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Dai gente, con 15 milioni di cartellino diventa un'operazione faraonica e dalla prospettiva a breve raggio, ulteriormente sprecata dal fatto che quest'anno comunque non giochiamo l'Europa.


Ma anche se giocassimo in Europa... Ibra ti può servire solo per risollevarti istantaneamente e in campo nazionale, perché in Europa è un giocatore normalissimo.


----------



## Alberto (17 Giugno 2015)

Secondo il portale web "Fichajes" Ibra starebbe facendo di tutto per farsi liberare dal PSG e ottenere un ultimo contratto della sua carriera al Milan...


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2015)

Alberto ha scritto:


> Secondo il portale web "Fichajes" Ibra starebbe facendo di tutto per farsi liberare dal PSG e ottenere un ultimo contratto della sua carriera al Milan...



anche perché (secondo loro  ) il milan vorrebbe costruire uno squadrone per il campionato


----------



## Alberto (17 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> anche perché (secondo loro  ) il milan vorrebbe costruire uno squadrone per il campionato


----------



## Alberto (17 Giugno 2015)

Secondo Di Marzio le alternative a Ibra sono Salah e Pjaca (chi è questo??? qualcuno lo conosce?)


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2015)

*Di Marzio: segnali sempre negativi dal fronte Ibra. Al Milan stanno iniziando a pensare che sia stato tutto un teatrino architettato da Ibrahimovic per arrivare a guadagnare di più con il Psg. Vedremo, comunque, cosa accadrà nei prossimi giorni e se Ibra deciderà davvero di andare via. *


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: segnali sempre negativi dal fronte Ibra. Al Milan stanno iniziando a pensare che sia stato tutto un teatrino architettato da Ibrahimovic per arrivare a guadagnare di più con il Psg. Vedremo, comunque, cosa accadrà nei prossimi giorni e se Ibra deciderà davvero di andare via. *



Mah...può anche essere. Ma in tutto questo Galliani non ha fatto nulla per portarlo. Tra l'altro in quella fantasiosa telefonata Ibra aveva risposto "dove trovare l'accordo con il PSG".

Galliani non è andato a parlare con il PSG.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: segnali sempre negativi dal fronte Ibra. Al Milan stanno iniziando a pensare che sia stato tutto un teatrino architettato da Ibrahimovic per arrivare a guadagnare di più con il Psg. Vedremo, comunque, cosa accadrà nei prossimi giorni e se Ibra deciderà davvero di andare via. *



I maestri dei teatrini beffati da un teatrino? E' quasi poetico.


----------



## Ema (17 Giugno 2015)

Ma se sono stati loro a contattare Ibra perchè lo vuole il presidente...


----------



## hiei87 (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: segnali sempre negativi dal fronte Ibra. Al Milan stanno iniziando a pensare che sia stato tutto un teatrino architettato da Ibrahimovic per arrivare a guadagnare di più con il Psg. Vedremo, comunque, cosa accadrà nei prossimi giorni e se Ibra deciderà davvero di andare via. *



E' possibile. Certo, la cosa divertente (ma non sorprendente) è che un dirigente che fa da 40 anni quel mestiere ad alti livelli si sia fatto buggerare in quel modo dal gatto e la volpe Ibra e Raiola.
Bei colpi il rinnovo di Abate e l'acquisto di Ely. Perchè non ci riprendiamo anche Lucas Roggia e Mesbah?


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: segnali sempre negativi dal fronte Ibra. Al Milan stanno iniziando a pensare che sia stato tutto un teatrino architettato da Ibrahimovic per arrivare a guadagnare di più con il Psg. Vedremo, comunque, cosa accadrà nei prossimi giorni e se Ibra deciderà davvero di andare via. *




*Domani al matrimonio di Abate potrebbe esserci anche Ibrahimovic. E' stata prenotata una stanza riservata allo svedese.*


----------



## MissRossonera (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: segnali sempre negativi dal fronte Ibra. Al Milan stanno iniziando a pensare che sia stato tutto un teatrino architettato da Ibrahimovic per arrivare a guadagnare di più con il Psg. Vedremo, comunque, cosa accadrà nei prossimi giorni e se Ibra deciderà davvero di andare via. *



Fosse veramente così rido per sempre, il massimo ideatore dei teatrini calcistici ripagato con la sua stessa arma! 
Anche se mi sembra strano,da quello che ho potuto capire è stato il condor a chiedere di lui a Raiola.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (17 Giugno 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> E' possibile. Certo, la cosa divertente (ma non sorprendente) è che un dirigente che fa da 40 anni quel mestiere ad alti livelli si sia fatto buggerare in quel modo dal gatto e la volpe Ibra e Raiola.
> Bei colpi il rinnovo di Abate e l'acquisto di Ely. Perchè non ci riprendiamo anche Lucas Roggia e Mesbah?



Il condor: chiude gli affari degli altri alla velocità della luce...


----------



## franck3211 (18 Giugno 2015)

Il sito le10sport ha lanciato un sondaggio online. A quanto pare il 51% dei votanti vorrebbe mandare via Ibra e solo l '11% propende per un rinnovo, la restante parte opta per la naturale prosecuzione del contratto.


----------



## kYMERA (18 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Il sito le10sport ha lanciato un sondaggio online. A quanto pare il 51% dei votanti vorrebbe mandare via Ibra e solo l '11% propende per un rinnovo, la restante parte opta per la naturale prosecuzione del contratto.



Bene cosi. Noi lo vogliamo invece. Ce lo lasciassero.


----------



## Aron (18 Giugno 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> E' possibile. Certo, la cosa divertente (ma non sorprendente) è che un dirigente che fa da 40 anni quel mestiere ad alti livelli si sia fatto buggerare in quel modo dal gatto e la volpe Ibra e Raiola.
> Bei colpi il rinnovo di Abate e l'acquisto di Ely. Perchè non ci riprendiamo anche Lucas Roggia e Mesbah?



Se la memoria non m'inganna, c'è stato solo un giocatore che ha uccellato il Milan per strappare un rinnovo, ed è stato Rivaldo nel 2000. 

Mi sento di escludere l'ipotesi che Ibra stia sfruttando il Milan.
Al PSG non sono ******* da prolungare il contratto, fosse pure allo stesso ingaggio (già di per se altissimo), a un 34enne.
Indubbiamente questa storia sta mettendo molta più tensione alla trattativa, quindi ci sarà ancora più clamore qualora Galliani riesca a riportare Ibra al Milan.


----------



## Marilson (18 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Se la memoria non m'inganna, c'è stato solo un giocatore che ha uccellato il Milan per strappare un rinnovo, ed è stato Rivaldo nel 2000..



che cosa sei andato a tirare fuori... estate 2000, avevo 16 anni. Ho passato tutta l'estate col 56k a connettermi la sera su un noto sito di calciomercato, F5 come se non ci fosse un domani. All'epoca internet si pagava a ore e la linea del telefono era occupata mentre eri connesso. Dovevo connettermi di nascosto a mio padre altrimenti mi bastonava  . Che ricordi, e che delusione non vederlo arrivare. Nell'estate del 2001 fu il momento di Rui Costa al Milan e fu uno degli acquisti più appaganti di sempre per me


----------



## il condor (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Domani al matrimonio di Abate potrebbe esserci anche Ibrahimovic. E' stata prenotata una stanza riservata allo svedese.*



Ci sarebbe Ibra e il condor va a Monaco??? bah


----------



## Aron (18 Giugno 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> che cosa sei andato a tirare fuori... estate 2000, avevo 16 anni. Ho passato tutta l'estate col 56k a connettermi la sera su un noto sito di calciomercato, F5 come se non ci fosse un domani. All'epoca internet si pagava a ore e la linea del telefono era occupata mentre eri connesso. Dovevo connettermi di nascosto a mio padre altrimenti mi bastonava  . Che ricordi, e che delusione non vederlo arrivare. Nell'estate del 2001 fu il momento di Rui Costa al Milan e fu uno degli acquisti più appaganti di sempre per me



I tempi dei dialer a tradimento che ti ciucciavano i soldi e delle pagine che ci mettevano secoli a caricare. 
Io seguii la diretta su Milan Channel, fu una delusione fortissima addolcita dalla vittoria sul campo del Barcellona in Champions.


----------



## siioca (18 Giugno 2015)

Intanto Cavani ha rilasciato un intervista a La red21 dichiarando che i suoi malumori al psg sono solo per la posizione in cui gioca, dato che gioca defilato per fare posto ad Ibra piu centrale, questo potrebbe essere un motivo per il psg per lasciare andare ibra al MIlan...


----------



## Andre96 (18 Giugno 2015)

siioca ha scritto:


> Intanto Cavani ha rilasciato un intervista a La red21 dichiarando che i suoi malumori al psg sono solo per la posizione in cui gioca, dato che gioca defilato per fare posto ad Ibra piu centrale, questo potrebbe essere un motivo per il psg per lasciare andare ibra al MIlan...



è ovvio che non venderanno mai Cavani per tenere Ibra com'è ovvio che Cavani giocherà punta centrale e Ibra non farà mai panchina...


----------



## siioca (18 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> è ovvio che non venderanno mai Cavani per tenere Ibra com'è ovvio che Cavani giocherà punta centrale e Ibra non farà mai panchina...



credo che con queste dichiarazioni fa capire che ci sono problemi di incompatibilità con ibra, perciò il psg deve scegliere tra lui o ibra.


----------



## Andre96 (18 Giugno 2015)

siioca ha scritto:


> credo che con queste dichiarazioni fa capire che ci sono problemi di incompatibilità con ibra, perciò il psg deve scegliere tra lui o ibra.



Appunto ma questo lo si sapeva da mesi,credo sia ovvio chi possa scegliere il PSG...


----------



## Aron (18 Giugno 2015)

siioca ha scritto:


> credo che con queste dichiarazioni fa capire che ci sono problemi di incompatibilità con ibra, perciò il psg deve scegliere tra lui o ibra.



E' già stato più volte riportato sui media francesi che il PSG vuole costruire la squadra su Cavani. Si è già parlato di sfruttare un 4-3-1-2 con Cavani prima punta. Gli stessa media che ora riportano che Ibra vuol restare al PSG e che il PSG vuol tenerlo. 
Il PSG vuole i soldi. Se il Milan offre subito 15 milioni, Ibra dopo due minuti sarebbe a Milanello.


----------



## Casnop (18 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> E' già stato più volte riportato sui media francesi che il PSG vuole costruire la squadra su Cavani. Si è già parlato di sfruttare un 4-3-1-2 con Cavani prima punta. Gli stessa media che ora riportano che Ibra vuol restare al PSG e che il PSG vuol tenerlo.
> Il PSG vuole i soldi. Se il Milan offre subito 15 milioni, Ibra dopo due minuti sarebbe a Milanello.



Quei soldi il Milan non glieli darà mai, possiamo darlo per certo. Qui deve fare tutto Zlatan, se davvero vuole venire via. Al Milan conviene stare fermo e tranquillo: se il frutto è maturo, prima o poi cade. Ah: Raiola ha un contratto di consulenza con Ibra per cui percepisce ricche provvigioni per ogni trasferimento e/o nuovo ingaggio che riesce a procurare al giocatore. E lo svedese tra un anno è senza contratto e il declino psicofisico (o, Dio non voglia, un infortunio) è sempre dietro l'angolo, ad una certa età. Meglio mettere subito da parte qualcosa, per la vecchiaia.


----------



## Pivellino (18 Giugno 2015)

Jackson Martinez accetterebbe di giocare defilato?


----------



## Djici (18 Giugno 2015)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Jackson Martinez accetterebbe di giocare defilato?



Ma perche dovrebbe giocare defilato ?

442 e via.

A Parigi non ci stanno capendo nulla.
Hanno Pastore Ibra e Cavani e NESSUNO DEI 3 GIOCA NEL SUO RUOLO.


----------



## Andre96 (18 Giugno 2015)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Jackson Martinez accetterebbe di giocare defilato?



Non giocherebbe defilato...è proprio il modulo che è diverso,il PSG non usava un 4312 o 442 se non erro ma più un 433 o comunque con una sola punta.


----------



## Andre96 (18 Giugno 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma perche dovrebbe giocare defilato ?
> 
> 442 e via.
> 
> ...



Tanta roba Pastore,sarebbe l'anno giusto per prenderlo e mettere magari lui nel 4312 come trequartista...ha fatto vedere grandi cose quest'anno e si sa che a Galliani piace da un po' e a lui piace il Milan...


----------



## osvaldobusatti (18 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Quei soldi il Milan non glieli darà mai, possiamo darlo per certo. Qui deve fare tutto Zlatan, se davvero vuole venire via. Al Milan conviene stare fermo e tranquillo: se il frutto è maturo, prima o poi cade. Ah: Raiola ha un contratto di consulenza con Ibra per cui percepisce ricche provvigioni per ogni trasferimento e/o nuovo ingaggio che riesce a procurare al giocatore. E lo svedese tra un anno è senza contratto e il declino psicofisico (o, Dio non voglia, un infortunio) è sempre dietro l'angolo, ad una certa età. Meglio mettere subito da parte qualcosa, per la vecchiaia.



Le dichiarazioni di Cavani confermano la difficile coesistenza con Ibra. 
Secondo me Ibra deve mettere sempre più in evidenza l'incompatibilità e la contraddizione che c'è all'interno del PSG.
Il pane di Rajola...


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Giugno 2015)

siioca ha scritto:


> Intanto Cavani ha rilasciato un intervista a La red21 dichiarando che i suoi malumori al psg sono solo per la posizione in cui gioca, dato che gioca defilato per fare posto ad Ibra piu centrale, questo potrebbe essere un motivo per il psg per lasciare andare ibra al MIlan...



Bisogna convincere il Psg a farlo partire ( ibra) altrimenti va via Cavani e andrà alla JUve.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: segnali sempre negativi dal fronte Ibra. Al Milan stanno iniziando a pensare che sia stato tutto un teatrino architettato da Ibrahimovic per arrivare a guadagnare di più con il Psg. Vedremo, comunque, cosa accadrà nei prossimi giorni e se Ibra deciderà davvero di andare via. *



Certo che se pure Ibra si mette a fare questi teatrini io alzo le mani.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: segnali sempre negativi dal fronte Ibra. Al Milan stanno iniziando a pensare che sia stato tutto un teatrino architettato da Ibrahimovic per arrivare a guadagnare di più con il Psg. Vedremo, comunque, cosa accadrà nei prossimi giorni e se Ibra deciderà davvero di andare via. *



Chi di teatrino ferisce...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (18 Giugno 2015)

Non è meglio se compriamo Cavani,a questo punto?


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: segnali sempre negativi dal fronte Ibra. Al Milan stanno iniziando a pensare che sia stato tutto un teatrino architettato da Ibrahimovic per arrivare a guadagnare di più con il Psg. Vedremo, comunque, cosa accadrà nei prossimi giorni e se Ibra deciderà davvero di andare via. *



Sarebbe molto deludente pensare ad Ibra che inscena sta pagliacciata, fosse anche per vendetta contro fester..
Però con Raiola dietro tutto può essere..


----------



## Renegade (18 Giugno 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Non è meglio se compriamo Cavani,a questo punto?



Secondo me a 40 mln lo avremmo preso. Però preferiamo Martinez a 35...


----------



## mark (18 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Secondo me a 40 mln lo avremmo preso. Però preferiamo Martinez a 35...



Anch'io avrei preferito cavani, ma penso che di cartellino sarebbe costato più dei 40 milioni, almeno 45/50 e sopratutto di ingaggio avrebbe preteso almeno 6-7 milioni netti..


----------



## Renegade (18 Giugno 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Anch'io avrei preferito cavani, ma penso che di cartellino sarebbe costato più dei 40 milioni, almeno 45/50 e sopratutto di ingaggio avrebbe preteso almeno 6-7 milioni netti..



Se dobbiamo ritornare ai livelli di Bayern Monaco, Manchester United, Real Madrid e Barcellona è impensabile pagare i Top Player sui 4 mln l'anno. Logico costino dai 6 mln in poi. Se poi si vuole continuare con questo ridimensionamento, allora che la società parli chiaro. E' altrettanto logico che un Ibrahimovic, terzo miglior calciatore al mondo, ti costi 7 mln annui.


----------



## alcyppa (18 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Chi di teatrino ferisce...



Esattamente.
Se è andata veramente così, e cioè che ci ha usati per migliorare il suo attuale contratto col Psg, ha fatto benissimo.

Una bella lezioncina alla nostra geniale dirigenza che l'ha svenduto.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Giugno 2015)

*Suma: "Ibra sicuramente non ha rinnovato col PSG e rimane un loro giocatore, ma non si possono fare previsioni a breve"*


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (18 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma: "Ibra sicuramente non ha rinnovato col PSG e rimane un loro giocatore, ma non si possono fare previsioni a breve"*



Traduco: Ibrahimovic arriverà al Milan ad Agosto


----------



## hiei87 (18 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Se la memoria non m'inganna, c'è stato solo un giocatore che ha uccellato il Milan per strappare un rinnovo, ed è stato Rivaldo nel 2000.
> 
> Mi sento di escludere l'ipotesi che Ibra stia sfruttando il Milan.
> Al PSG non sono ******* da prolungare il contratto, fosse pure allo stesso ingaggio (già di per se altissimo), a un 34enne.
> Indubbiamente questa storia sta mettendo molta più tensione alla trattativa, quindi ci sarà ancora più clamore qualora Galliani riesca a riportare Ibra al Milan.


Ricordo bene il caso Rivaldo...Fu una dura botta, quell'estate ero troppo esaltato per il suo possibile arrivo...
Comunque snche Dani Alves ha fatto qualcosa di simile. Un giorno dice che probabilmente giocherà in Italia, lasciando intendere che lo farà nel Milan, 3 giorni dopo rinnova col Barca.
In ogni caso le operazioni Abate-Ely a questo punto diventano due operazioni inconcepibili.
E al momento sono le uniche due portate a termine dal galliani "coi soldi"...


----------



## -Lionard- (18 Giugno 2015)

Tutto dipende da Ibra. Tevez ha dimostrato come la volontà ferrea ed irremovibile di un giocatore può fare la differenza. E tenete conto che per la Juve Tevez è molto più importante ed insostituibile di Ibra al PSG dove c'è comunque il signor Cavani. Se Ibra quindi andrà dal PSG e gli dirà chiaro e tondo che vuole tornare al Milan un accordo si troverà. Lo sceicco non è stupido e non avrà troppe difficoltà a trovare un sostituto perchè mantenere un giocatore controvoglia a 34 anni non ha alcun senso. Certo ciò non significa che saranno disposti a lasciarlo partire a zero. Come la Juve, anche i francesi chiederanno un indennizzo che credo il Milan abbia messo in conto di pagare sin dall'inizio. Qui la vera questione riguarda lo svedese. Vuole davvero tornare? Perchè se la risposta è sì, tornerà al Milan. Non subito, forse tra un mese, magari a fine agosto ma tornerà. Se invece Ibra va dallo sceicco e gli dice: "Ho un'offerta dal Milan ma non so se accetterò. A Parigi mi trovo bene solo che l'anno prossimo mi scade il contratto ed alla mia età devo guardarmi attorno. Se potessi essere rassicurato con un rinnovo sarei più sereno..." allora sarà durissima sbloccare la trattativa.

Visto che in molti su questo forum insultavano Kakà per essere passato dal guadagnare 10 milioni netti a 4(riduzione del 60%) per tornare a vestire i colori rossoneri, aspetteremo Ibra al varco e vedremo se è così legato al Milan come molti sostengono. In caso di esito negativo però guai a prenderlo a zero l'anno prossimo. Se si chiude la porta ora, si chiude definitivamente anche a costo di perdere un giocatore del suo calibro. Il Milan non è un albergo e ri-acquistare dignità è il primo passo per tornare grandi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Giugno 2015)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Tutto dipende da Ibra. Tevez ha dimostrato come la volontà ferrea ed irremovibile di un giocatore può fare la differenza. E tenete conto che per la Juve Tevez è molto più importante ed insostituibile di Ibra al PSG dove c'è comunque il signor Cavani. Se Ibra quindi andrà dal PSG e gli dirà chiaro e tondo che vuole tornare al Milan un accordo si troverà. Lo sceicco non è stupido e non avrà troppe difficoltà a trovare un sostituto perchè mantenere un giocatore controvoglia a 34 anni non ha alcun senso. Certo ciò non significa che saranno disposti a lasciarlo partire a zero. Come la Juve, anche i francesi chiederanno un indennizzo che credo il Milan abbia messo in conto di pagare sin dall'inizio. Qui la vera questione riguarda lo svedese. Vuole davvero tornare? Perchè se la risposta è sì, tornerà al Milan. Non subito, forse tra un mese, magari a fine agosto ma tornerà. Se invece Ibra va dallo sceicco e gli dice: "Ho un'offerta dal Milan ma non so se accetterò. A Parigi mi trovo bene solo che l'anno prossimo mi scade il contratto ed alla mia età devo guardarmi attorno. Se potessi essere rassicurato con un rinnovo sarei più sereno..." allora sarà durissima sbloccare la trattativa.
> 
> Visto che in molti su questo forum insultavano Kakà per essere passato dal guadagnare 10 milioni netti a 4(riduzione del 60%) per tornare a vestire i colori rossoneri, aspetteremo Ibra al varco e vedremo se è così legato al Milan come molti sostengono. In caso di esito negativo però guai a prenderlo a zero l'anno prossimo. Se si chiude la porta ora, si chiude definitivamente anche a costo di perdere un giocatore del suo calibro. Il Milan non è un albergo e ri-acquistare dignità è il primo passo per tornare grandi.



Sono d'accordo (come sempre) con te.
O quest'anno o addio Ibra.


----------



## malos (18 Giugno 2015)

Chissà se è al matrimonio del suo amichetto.


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2015)

*Luca Marchetti di Sky: siamo al 18 Giugno quindi non possiamo assolutamente dire che la trattativa Ibrahimovic sia chiusa. Ma possiamo dire che, al momento, il giocatore si è allontanato dal Milan. *


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky: siamo al 18 Giugno quindi non possiamo assolutamente dire che la trattativa Ibrahimovic sia chiusa. Ma possiamo dire che, al momento, il giocatore si è allontanato dal Milan. *



Alla fine per me si farà.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (18 Giugno 2015)

Ibra torna sicuro...la famiglia vuole Milano...lui vuole Milano...basta solo aspettare...d'altronde lui non ha bisogno di entrare negli schemi o altro...può pure arrivare l'1 settembre...le priorità sono altre...


----------



## Ema (18 Giugno 2015)

l' importante è non emerga che sia un gioco x aumentare l'ingaggio..Se vuole venire via lo farà


----------



## Casnop (18 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky: siamo al 18 Giugno quindi non possiamo assolutamente dire che la trattativa Ibrahimovic sia chiusa. Ma possiamo dire che, al momento, il giocatore si è allontanato dal Milan. *



Oggi alcuni giornali francesi riportavano di un PSG interessato ad Higuain. Il problema in questo momento è capire se e quale mercato potranno fare i parigini, sotto investigazione dell'UEFA per violazione dei parametri del Fair Play Finanziario. Se potranno, cioè, accedere ai giocatori di primo livello, tra i quali individuare il profilo giusto per sostituire Ibrahimovic. Dopo di che, tutto sarà più facile.


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Ibrahimovic e Martinez sarà una coppia da sogno.....


----------



## alcyppa (20 Giugno 2015)

L'avevo detto io che Ibra voleva vedere che cavolo avrebbe combinato il Milan sul mercato prima di vedere se tornarci.
Non è che niente niente il Gallo voleva fregarlo con delle trattative finte per altri giocatori, così che solo con lui si potesse puntare alla zona Champions?


Bravo Zlatan, stattene distante.


----------

